# The Misty Isles Adventures Formerly Known As Love Goes Horribly Wrong.



## Sir Kendrik (Apr 7, 2002)

I guess this story hour thing is an addiction and I am back to continue the life and times of Sir Kendrik and his buddies in the Misty Isles.

My previous story hour was called "Love goes horribly wrong" so if you want to catch up on the other episodes please check it out. Here is the link to it 



In this first post I will post bios on all the main players in the campaign so check this post every so often.

I love getting feedback on my weekly updates so your comments and suggestions on how I can improve the story hour will be greatly appreciated. 

Here is the next exciting instalment in the adventures of the Misty Isles Guardians of Good.

After some good advice from the legendary Piratecat I have edit the posts down to more palatable sized potions.  I will continue in this format from now on.

When we left last time, the outlaw Deckard had been captured once more by Sir Kendrik with help from some followers, but not after having to defeat a demon, sent by an Old Ways Queen called Magda. Baron Aldred was most pleased with Sir Kendrik and asked what he would like as a reward for a job well done. After a bit of gentle pushing from his ladylove Lady Elanor, Sir Kendrik asked the Baron for her hand in marriage. Finally something went right for the young knight. 

Solday 18 Storing 1353 

The weather was threatening over the village of Axbridge, and there was a slight chill in the air as the recently returned Lord of the Manor, Sir Kendrik, walked out the gate of his home and down the main road. Sir Kendrik nodded and greeted passing villagers as he headed down to the village green. In the six months that Sir Kendrik had been back in his home village he had been busy learning what it was to be Lord of the Manor. He wants his village to prosper and had done his best to build the foundations for this. He strode down the road confidently, showing to the world the image of a man who was in charge and focused, but it fact it was all an act. Underneath the visage of confidence hid a nervous young man; desperate to make sure that everything was right, for today his betrothed, Lady Elanor, would arrive for their wedding. 

Sir Kendrik stopped when he met Goodwife Roslyn, the village wise woman. If anyone would be able to calm the knight’s nerves, it would be her. Sir Kendrik greeted Roslyn and they chatted for some time about the weather and the upcoming wedding. She did her best to put his mind to rest on the nuptials and Sir Kendrik informed her that he must move on as there were a thousand things still to do. 

Arriving at the village green, Sir Kendrik next spoke to the town harper, Lucan. Lucan had known Sir Kendrik from when he was a baby and had been his teacher as Sir Kendrik had grown from childhood to the age of apprenticeship. Lucan was sitting quietly tuning his harp on his usual stone bench, the children he would normally be teaching off helping the adults getting the stores ready for the coming winter. Sir Kendrik sat next to Lucan, took a deep breath and broached the main topics of discussion in the village, the coming of Lady Elanor and the wedding set for tomorrow. Lucan, as with Roslyn, must have seen the anxiety building in his young lord, and with his usual charm helped settle Kendrik’s nerves, telling him that everything was proceeding as planned, and giving his lord some advice. He asked Sir Kendrik if he had planned anything for Lady Elanor’s arrival. Immediately Sir Kendrik replied that he was on his way to the constable to arrange an honour guard to line the route from the bridge that the village got it’s name, to the manor in which she would live as his wife. Sir Kendrik bid his leave for he had but a few hours but a million things to do before his ladylove would arrive. 

Lonnaday 16 Storing 1353 

Two days earlier… 

The long and slow journey from Clyster Keep to Axbridge has been an arduous one. When the entourage left some 14 days earlier, Baron Aldred himself with twenty of his household knights had escorted them. But when the Baron left the entourage at the turn off for Heron Castle, his winter residence, there were are total of 11 knights remaining. Four travelling as the personal entourage of Baron Althor, Lady Elanor’s reclusive father, six of Baron Aldred’s household knights and leading the entourage the Baron’s champion himself, Sir Brand. Riding in a carriage were Lady Elanor, her best friend and confidant, Lady Sharra, Lady Elanor’s young handmaiden Lady Tianna and Br Arton, now wearing the black robes that come with the bearing of an Inquisitorial Seal. The entourage’s numbers were made up with Sir Kendrik’s best friend, Callin Toper and a companion of Br Arton, Friar Leopold Merriweather, a halfling member of the Friars Arcane. 

Inside the carriage Lady Elanor had pulled back the curtain and looked uncertainly out of the window. 

“You recognise the scenery too, My Lady?” Br Arton asked “This place has unfortunate memories for both of us” 

The entourage was travelling through the Fairwood, the scene of the ambush by the halfling bandits where Sir Kendrik’s rash actions nearly cost Lady Elanor’s life. 

“Yes Brother, the sooner we arrive in Igham for the night the better” the clearly nervous Lady replied. “Brother, tell me again what lies waiting for me in Axbridge?” 

“What lies awaiting My Lady, is a no doubt a warm welcome and doting husband” Br Arton explained “The people of Axbridge will no doubt accept you with open arms as their new Lady of the Manor”. 

“But I do not wish to appear aloof Brother” Elanor continued “I want to show them that I am very approachable. What can I do to show that?” 

“The only way to show that you are not aloof is to not be aloof” said Br Arton “The villagers will not expect you to have any knowledge or interest in say, milking cows, but it might help to show an interest in learning how to” 

“Brother Arton you are truly wise beyond your years!” exclaimed Lady Elanor. 

All of a sudden the progress of the entourage came to an abrupt stop. A tree had fallen across the road, blocking the path. Sir Brand ordered his knights to dismount as he moved to examine the tree. Callin, who was riding next to the Champion, told Sir Brand that he would go and investigate the fallen tree. Callin hopped off his light warhorse, Shadow, and gave a good look around the tree. The rogue came to the conclusion that it had just fallen as the roots were exposed and rotting, however at the base of the tree was a small standing stone. These stones litter this part of the Misty Isles, denoted by the three interlocking circles that they were placed by the Old Ways followers and it was their symbol and noted a place that was sacred to them. Callin reported back to Sir Brand what he had found and Sir Brand ordered his men to help him remove the tree from the road. 

Back at the carriage, Br Arton had stuck his head out of the carriage to see what had stopped the entourage. At this time Lady Elanor’s father, Baron Althor had rode up to the carriage to find out what the delay was. Word got back to both of the men that it was a fallen tree. This, of course, made Br Arton very wary of an ambush, but he didn’t allow his concern to show less it upset the ladies. 

Sir Brand and the knights in his charge surrounded the tree and prepared to lift it out of the way. Just as Sir Brand was counting out before the knights lifted the tree, Callin spied out of the corner of his eye, something that justified his suspicions that they had stumbled into an ambush. With an eerie mist swelling up in the woods about 50 feet from the road, a chilling sight appeared. A dark knight, with shining dark blue and black armour, a full pot helm with antlers bearing at least 14 points each appeared out of the mist like a long forgotten ghost. The imposing figure sat astride a jet-black horse that had glowing red eyes and small wisps of flame wreathed from it’s nostrils. Surrounding the dark knight was a small army of ten goblins and three hobgoblins. 

“TO ARMS”, yelled out Callin, before letting go three arrows at the goblin nearest him, killing it instantly. 

Br Arton responded immediately to Callin’s call and with a blinding flash of flame the brother channelled forth the divine power of Pelor in the form of a flame strike directly at the dark knight. This impressive spell cut down the goblin army down leaving only three goblins and killing all the hobgoblins. Br Arton quickly turned his head and told the ladies to keep low. The remaining goblins stopped dead in their tracks fearing what the cleric would do next. The Dark Knight then ordered the goblins to retreat behind him and blew his impressive hunting horn. Soon after the sound of baying hounds could be heard coming closer. 

Callin turned his attention to the Dark Knight and let loose another 3 arrows from his shortbow at the chest of the evil knight, unfortunately only one connected properly, with the other two bouncing off the knights shield. Clearly the knight’s armour was of special design. Brother Arton again called upon Pelor’s divine might and smite the Dark knight. Although the knight appeared to be unaffected, smoke rose from his armour, and his steed was staggered. The smite attack also killed another goblin. 

Baron Aldred’s knights dropped the tree as one and drew their swords. 

“Foul knight, I challenge thee!!” bellowed Sir Brand as he drew his longsword and moved towards the Dark Knight. 

As Sir Brand did this, five hounds appeared from the mists like apparitions. With blood red eyes, ears, tails and teeth, they charged at Callin, Sir Brand and Br Arton. Callin and Arton faced two of the fey hounds each. On seeing the three heroes getting attacked, the other knights moved in, some heading to battle while the others positioned themselves to defend the carriage and Baron Althor. 

Callin took a step back and let fly three arrows at one of the attacking hounds, which hit it between the eyes, felling it. Br Arton readied himself for battle by calling down upon himself the divine power of Pelor and readied to take on the hounds and whatever else the dark knight unleashed upon them. 

Sir Brand, with one blow from his blessed longsword, dropped the hound that was attacking him. Once more, Baron Aldred’s Champion challenged the dark knight, questioning its honour. Suddenly the two remaining goblins raised their arms in unison and muttered something. Two bats dropped from the trees near the road and flew into the faces of Br Arton and Friar Leopold. The dark knight again ignored Sir Brand’s challenge, and instead malevolently pointed his sword at the carriage saying nothing. 

Friar Leopold, with the bat flapping in his face, fought to concentrate and with all his will brought his outstretched hands together directly in front of him, thumbs touching and his fingers fanned. He muttered a few arcane words and a fan of flame burst forth from his fingers, charring the hounds threatening himself and Br Arton. 

The hounds continued their attack on Br Arton and Callin, but they were unable to penetrate either of the heroes’ defenses with their attacks. Br Arton slammed his mace into the bat, sending it flying into a tree, then moved closer to Callin to help him deal with the hounds attacking him. 

“About time you got here,” The rogue said before attacking one of the dogs. 

“You were doing such a good job on your own Callin, I didn’t think you needed any help.” Replied Br Arton. 

One of the hounds turned snarling on Baron Althor, and prepared to pounce, however one of the Baron’s loyal knights was able to dispatch the fey beast before it could truly threaten his liege. 

Leopold suddenly free of the distracting bat proceeded muttered more arcane words and from his outstretched finger flew three bolts of arcane bolts, striking dark knight and his infernal horse, making the horse stagger slightly from the blow. 

Once more the brave champion Sir Brand called to the dark knight, issuing his challenge as he moved in closer, but one of the goblins raised it’s hand and pointed directly at Sir Brand. The brave knight placed his left foot on the bracken and felt a sharp shooting pain, causing him to stumble. 

The dark knight slowly resheathed his sword and drew his bow. Drawing an arrow he aimed it at the carriage holding the ladies and let loose. Sure and true, the arrow screeched through the air and imbedded itself into the side of the transport. His mission apparently complete, the dark knight shouldered his bow and turned his horse, slowly walking back into the enveloping mist. 

Callin still had a hound to deal with, which attacked him sinking its blood red teeth through his studded leather armour into his leg. Callin, annoyed at being bitten, plunged his shortsword into the fey beast, which dropped dead at the rogue’s feet. To Callin’s amazement the hound melted into the mist, disappearing completely as if it had never been 

Sir Brand, in obvious discomfort, limped towards to goblin intent on dispatching it to the abyss from whence it came. The fact that Sir Brand was moving slowly gave the goblin its chance to escape and it disappeared into the mist also. Callin, now that the threat appeared to have departed, scanned the area for any further attack. Not seeing anything, Callin informed Br Arton that he would scout ahead in the woods to ascertain if the dark knight had indeed departed. 

Deeper in the woods, near where the dark knight had appeared, Callin spied a large mound. Callin moved towards the mound and on closer observation found it was ringed by several standing stones. Eerily, the mist that had enshrouded the area was no longer there, but wisps of the fog still lingered, embracing the standing stones like lovers. On closer inspection, Callin discovered the tell-tale spirals of the Old Ways, confirming his suspicions. 

While Callin was investigating the mound Br Arton walked over to Sir Brand to see what was the matter with the wounded champion. 

“My Lord, you appear to be hurt. May I can be of assistance?” asked Br Arton 

“I appear to have injured my left foot,” replied Sir Brand, self-consciously. 

Br Arton helped Sir Brand remove the armour from his left leg and the brother examined Sir Brand’s foot. The knight’s foot was indeed very tender as if he had stood on a spike or some other trap. Sir Brand winced when his foot was touched but did not allow himself to cry out in pain. To the cleric’s amazement there did not appear to be any puncture wound or any bruising that he would have expected to see with such an injury. 

Br Arton called on the healing might of Pelor and a wave of healing blue light radiated from his hands to Sir Brand’s foot. 

“That should fix it, My Lord” uttered Br Arton. 

The brother yet again examined the foot but once again the brave knight winced in obvious pain. Clearly the damage was still there. This puzzled the cleric who immediately thought that some foul magic was afoot. Br Arton called on Pelor to reveal if any dark magicks where affecting Sir Brand’s foot and lo and behold the foot glowed with magic. After some study of the magic Br Arton was able to deduce that it was some kind of curse. He informed Sir Brand of this further saying that he unfortunately did not have that particular gift at his disposal, but he would ask Pelor for the boon to heal Sir Brand first thing the next morn. 

Callin arrived at the rock Sir Brand had perched himself upon and proceeded to inform Sir Brand and Br Arton of what he had found. Friar Leopold, on hearing this, moved in to find out more. The heroes then discussed the mound and what to do with it. Br Arton and Friar Leopold agreed to return to the mound for some further investigation after the wedding. 

Baron Althor asked when the entourage would be moving again. Sir Brand informed him that they would be continuing on their way after the tree was removed. Callin, after seeing that the ladies were safe proceeded to pull the arrow out of the carriage and found a scroll rapt around it. It read’ 

“A handfasting gift 

Magda” 

Callin rolled up the scroll and said that we will have to show this to his lordship when they arrived. 

To be Continued................................


----------



## Sir Kendrik (Apr 9, 2002)

The Saga continues

Solday 18 Storing 1353 

Back in the present… 

The entourage was but an hour or so out of the village of Axbridge when Br Arton called Callin over to the carriage. 

“Callin ride ahead to Axbridge and inform Sir Kendrik of our impending arrival” 

Callin nodded and took off on his trusty light war horse ‘Shadow’ 

After a short ride Callin crossed the old stone bridge with stone great axes at each corner that gave the village its name. Callin rode up to the Manor past the slowly assembling honour guard. He glanced around at his old hometown as he rode, recognising the people he grew up with. Pulling his horse up at the manor gates, he slowly rode into the courtyard. Callin spied the young stable boy Derek, a rough and tumble cheeky little boy, not unlike Callin as a child. Callin ordered Derek to stable his horse, flicking him a copper piece, which Derek grabbed with a big smile on his face. Callin strode towards the entrance of the manor, but was stopped by a soldier who promptly asked who he was and what was his business. The soldier was young Laren who was now, along with Gerath and Themas employed by Sir Kendrik. 

“Could you tell Sir Kendrik that Narsis is here to see him” said Callin with a smug look on his face, pleased that Laren did not recognise him. 

The soldier went to alert Sir Kendrik and reappeared a moment later and asked Callin to follow him. 

“I knew it was you!” exclaimed Sir Kendrik pointing a finger at his best friend before he let out a hearty laugh once the young rogue arrived in the great hall. 
. 
“My Lord, I thought you had worked that out when I last saw you.” Replied Callin with a smile on his face. 

“So Callin, how are you exactly?” continued Sir Kendrik 

“I am fine my lord. I have come here to let you know that Lady Elanor and the rest of the entourage will be here within the hour,” Callin stated. “But first I must tell you that there was an incident on the way” 

“Please tell me that Lady Elanor is safe!” The young knight pleaded. “And what of the others? What exactly happened, Callin?” 

“Sir Kendrik, Lady Elanor is safe. No harm came to her, but Sir Brand was cursed by a goblin. Fortunately, Br Arton was able to remove it.” 
Callin continued retelling the ambush but Sir Kendrik was just pleased to hear that all were safe and sound and on their way. 

“My Lord, may I suggest you get yourself ready Lady Elanor is but 30 minutes away. The way you smell and look would not be suitable for her welcoming! You really smell foul today Sir Kendrik, and your beard is so messy, as are your clothes!” teased the rogue, knowing that his gullible friend would believe every word. 

Sir Kendrik just looked puzzled as he had only bathed that morn and couldn’t work out how his new clothes could have become unclean. 

“If you say so Callin. I will have Lucinda draw me a bath. I wish to look my best for My Lady” said Sir Kendrik heading towards the stairs “Laren, show Callin the way out. See you in 30 minutes Callin” as Sir Kendrik scooted up the stairs to get ready. 

Laren directed Callin to the exit but Callin told him that he already knew the way out. Laren ignored Callin making sure that he followed his lord instructions fully. 

When the Entourage finally crossed over the bridge the honour guard that Sir Kendrik had organised had been joined by many of the villagers who waved at their new Lady and her entourage as it made its way up toward her new home. Young Relen rushed to Sir Kendrik and told him that the entourage had arrived. In an instant, Sir Kendrik who was pacing in front of the Great Hall fireplace, rushed to the manor gate to welcome his bride. 

The carriage pulled up to the gate just as Gerath opened it to allow his lord clear passage. Sir Kendrik quickly dropped to one knee and bowed his head. With Sir Kendrik and his household staff bowing and curtsying in respect for the honoured guests, Baron Althor dismounted from his grey destrier and walked to the carriage door, opened it and helped his daughter out of the carriage. She took his hand and stood next to her father. Next to be escorted out was Baron Aldred’s daughter, Lady Sharra, followed by Lady Elanor’s young handmaiden Lady Tianna. Last to alight from the carriage was a man dressed from head to foot in black with the holy symbol of Pelor on the hood that covered his face, the man only being able to see out of eye-slits. Kendrik with his head still bowed strained to see who had come out and was concerned at seeing a person wearing the attire of a member of the Holy Inquisition standing next to Lady Tianna. 

“It is a great honour to have you all here at my humble home” Sir Kendrik declared, head still bowed, giving those assembled due respect. “I have longed for this day to see you again, My Lady. I trust that the journey was not too taxing for you?” 

“My Lord, thank you for your kind welcome, it was most pleasant” replied Lady Elanor “Yes, it was a very gruelling trip, it has taken much out of me” 

“My Lady, I will arrange for Tonya to draw a bath for you so you can refresh yourself?” Sir Kendrik said beckoning the bailiff’s wife to escort Lady Elanor inside “Lady Sharra, Lady Tianna, I will arrange for Relen and Lucinda to escort you so you can freshen up also” 

The two young ladies nodded and thanked Sir Kendrik for his kind offer and the young daughters of the bailiff showed the ladies inside. 

“My Lord,” Kendrik turned his attentions to the Baron “I can have a bath drawn for you also if you desire it?” 

“A warm fire and something to drink will suffice, Sir Kendrik” replied Baron Althor. 

“Let us retire to the Great hall then, My Lord.” Sir Kendrik ushered the men assembled inside where Sir Kendrik made his guests welcome and comfortable, catching up on the goings on in Clyster and of course chatting about the impending nuptials. Sir Kendrik ordered the bailiff, Notker Donnellson, to arrange for a welcome feast for that evening. 

Once everyone was refreshed and relaxed the feast began. Sir Kendrik, eager to show his new found skills as a host and Lord of the Manor, had made sure that those present were seated in order of the respect their position held. At the high table, which seated 12, Sir Kendrik had arranged the seating as follows. In the middle of the high table was Sir Kendrik, to his left, his betrothed Lady Elanor, to his right, Baron Althor, to Lady Elanor’s left was her best friend and confidant, Lady Sharra, looking radiant as ever. To the left of Baron Althor was Sir Kendrik’s father, the local blacksmith, Lars Korricsen. Lars is a broad shouldered, muscularly built man like his son Sir Kendrik, but not as tall, he is balding with a bushy salt and pepper moustache, which joins with his sideburns. To the left of Lady Sharra was her suitor, Sir Brand, a tall man with an impressive athletic build, the pride of all Borderlund. To the right of Kendrik’s father was Callin, dressed in his best for the occasion. To Sir Brand’s left was Br Arton, looking a little less threatening with his hood down. Placed next to Callin was Kendrik’s maternal grandfather, Masterharper Keenan Callaghan. Keenan is in his mid sixties but is very spritely for his age. He keeps his hair long, maybe a bit too long for someone of his age and speaks in a strong Airelysh brogue. Friar Leo was sitting next to Br Arton. Leo is a halfling who seems preoccupied with his own thoughts, most of the time. If the subject matter has anything to do with magic he is almost worked into a frenzy. Next to Leopold at the end was Marban, the tall Airelysh tracker who had befriended Sir Kendrik and done some work for the young knight. 

All of the town elders were invited and sat at the lower tables along with the household knights that had travelled with the entourage. Much to Kendrik’s brother Froderik’s disgust he was banished to the low tables along with his wife Lucinda, and through the course of the evening shot menacing glances at Sir Kendrik for his obvious snub. 

The feast was a substantial one with roast lamb and duck served with a myriad of roasted vegetables. There was plenty of merry making as the food was served and capped off with a delicious dessert of sweet cakes made from the finest apples in all of Penlyhn. Once Sir Kendrik had his fill, the food was removed and the harpers struck up their instruments. Sir Kendrik took his Lady’s hand and led her to the dance floor where they danced to a spritely jig, one no doubt created by Keenan himself. Keenan is one of the most renowned composers in the Misty Isles, something he is very modest about. Soon, the rest of the feasters joined the betrothed on the dancefloor. 

While the dancing continued Br Arton took Sir Kendrik aside for a moment and asked if he could get the others together for a discussion after the feast ended, Sir Kendrik nodded and returned to the festivities. Br Arton then went over to his mentor, Fr Bretwald, the parish priest in Axbridge. Br Arton had noticed how old and frail Fr Bretwald had become since Br Arton left Axbridge. 

“Father, you do not look well.” Stated Br Arton with a concerned tone. 

“Yes Br Arton I am finding it harder to keep up with what is needed these days” replied the frail father “And the church is unlikely to send me any relief any time soon” 

“Surely Br Otto can help. He will take over soon?” asked Br Arton 

“He is not ready, Brother. Nor is he likely to be ready any time soon.” said a resigned Fr Bretwald. “Axbridge is showing signs of prospering with the ground work young Sir Kendrik has started. However the harvest wasn’t as large as hoped and we will have to see how the village copes with the regular raids in the winter.” Fr Bretwald sighed, “I fear that our young lord is still too much like the son of the blacksmith I saw grow up” 

“Father, I pray that he will never loses those qualities.” Replied Br Arton. “Sir Kendrik will do much good for Axbridge. Father I will not take up anymore of your time, I shall see you tomorrow.” 

Br Arton quietly left the feast and headed for the church. The church was dark but for the odd lit candle. Br Arton was looking for his fellow brother, Otto. The two clerics chatted for a while with a bitter Br Otto accusing Br Arton of taking his chance at a life. Br Otto blamed Arton for his miserable life in a forgotten village. When Br Arton asked if he wanted to replace Fr Bretwald, Br Otto replied that he will not shirk his responsibilities. Br Arton began to realise that he was getting nowhere left Br Otto and returned to the manor for the meeting. 

When the last of the revellers retired for the evening the remaining heroes gathered around the fireplace that warmed the great hall and began to talk about several issues. Sir Kendrik was sitting in his favourite chair with his friends, Br Arton, Callin, Marban and the newcomer Friar Leopold gathered around. As they sipped on mulled wine Br Arton instructed Callin to hand Sir Kendrik the scroll that the dark knight had delivered for Sir Kendrik at the ambush. Sir Kendrik unrolled the scroll and began to read it 

“But what does it mean Brother?” quizzed the young knight “What does Magda mean by handfasting? Is it some kind of curse?” 

“No, My Lord. It is an Old Ways tradition where a couple agree to live as man and wife for a year and a day before deciding whether to marry or not” replied Br Arton. 

“Oh, I see.” Said Sir Kendrik 

“My Lord, I fear that both yourself and Lady Elanor have become targets for Magda’s wrath. She is clearly not pleased that we have delayed her plans” 

“Tell me more about these plans and who this Magda is?” ordered the young knight. 

Br Arton went on to out line what he had discovered during his journey to Covanant and what he had read in the great library there. He told of the Legion gods, especially Virakas, and informed his friends of some dire news. Brother Arton cleared his throat and then recited; 

Beyond the Walls of Mist, 
At the End of the World, 
The blood-soaked god awaits dreaming, 
In his prison of frozen reflections. 

His freedom locked hidden, 
By the children of the martyred god, 
In the fist of true death. 

With darkness crawling, 
The key is revealed, 
And the blood-soaked god dreams no more. 

This prophecy unsettled the heroes. Sir Kendrik said that he didn’t understand it but they must stop this from happening. Br Arton then went on to say that he believes that through the clues that the key mentioned referred to Perdita Mortua. Br Arton believed that Varakis is kept in his prison in the frozen north of the Misty Isles and more than likely Perdita Mortua has been taken there to help unlock him. 

Callin chimed in and said that the group had more important and immediate things to worry about than that. 

“What about Sir Bron and Magda’s plans to have him marry Lady Sharra and become King.” Said the rogue, “Surely that is a more immediate threat” 

“I am not sure of that Callin” retorted Br Arton “I am not sure I would like the idea of Varakis, the god of murder and bloodshed walking this land, killing and butchering as he goes” 

Sir Kendrik was torn between the two arguments, seeing the import in both. “What else does anyone know about the plans of Sir Bron and Magda?” asked Sir Kendrik. 

Callin and Br Arton filled the young knight in as best they could on what they had found out. Magda wishes to have the church of Pelor banished from the Misty Isles and return the Old Ways to prominence. The way Magda has planned this is to have Sir Bron claim the throne and marry Lady Sharra. It was found that Sir Bron could trace his ancestry back on his mother’s side to High King Vallandar’s half brother Morgrid, while Lady Sharra could trace hers back also on her mother’s side to Queen Arianrod, High King Vallandar’s widow. Magda believes that if she could organise this union an issue would have the right to be crowned the one True King. The child would be too young to rule itself, so Sir Bron would be able to act as regent and do Magda’s bidding. 

“Looks like you chose the wrong bride, Sir Kendrik” chortled Marban as his slapped the young knight on the back. 

“Marban, I have married for love not position!” Snapped Sir Kendrik, casting a steely stare and showing his disapproval of the comment. 

“But you could be King if you married Lady Sharra” added Marban 

“Sir Kendrik could never be King, Marban” spoke Br Arton “Lady Sharra does not have the only claim to the throne” 

“Why doesn’t Baron Aldred claim the throne?” Marban added 

“Baron Aldred has no line to the throne himself, so will not claim it”. Sir Kendrik mentioned “His brother-in-law Duke Carnasse does however, and if need be the Baron would support that claim.” 

The conversation dragged on for sometime with a kind of agreement made that the Br Arton, Callin and Friar Leo escort the Lady Sharra back to Heron Castle. Then they would return to the mound they had found in the Fairwood and investigate it further. Once they did that they would return to Axbridge to plan the retrieval of Perdita Mortua. The time spent returning Lady Sharra and the investigation of the mound would give the newly weds a chance to have some time together before Sir Kendrik would leave for the quest. 

It was very late now and Callin, tired of all the talk and planning, wished his good nights to all and was escorted away by one of the soldiers. The others followed soon after as the next day would be long.


----------



## Sir Kendrik (Apr 11, 2002)

19 Storing 1353 

The day broke upon the village of Axbridge bright, sunny and unusually warm for the time of the year. There was not a cloud in the sky when Sir Kendrik awoke at 5th bell. It would be a very busy day for the young Lord of the Manor. As usual he had his daily bath and had one of the manor servants cut his hair and trim his impressive bushy handlebar moustache and neat beard. The fact that Lucinda had done this yesterday before the guests had arrived was immaterial to Sir Kendrik. It was keeping him occupied and stopping him from wearing a bigger trench in front of the fireplace than there already was from his nervous pacing. 

He need not have worried, as he was visited by all his friends, wishing their best for the big event. He was also visited by his grandfather who in his usual charming and humorous way gave the young knight some advice on what to do on the wedding night! Sir Kendrik listened intently as his grandfather was the source of Sir Kendrik’s strong moral code and good nature. Keenan would sit and talk for hours to his favourite grandchild filling his mind with stories of just knights, saving damsels and righting wrongs. It was Grandpa Keenan that had given Sir Kendrik the courage to follow his dreams, and today one of them would come true. Sir Kendrik was about to marry his true love. 

The village green was a hive of activity with Bailiff Notker and the Reeve Jodek supervising the digging of fire pits and the setting up of tables, chairs and benches for the wedding feast. Men brought food, and lots of it, to be cooked for all who would be attending, and that was everyone! Tonya and her daughters were organising the cooking and the decorating of the green with autumn flowers and leaves everywhere; it was a riot of colour and movement. 

At close to lunchtime the church was beginning to fill with those who were wishing to see the service. At the front of the church stood a very nervous but well dressed Sir Kendrik, shuffling his feet in anticipation of what was to occur. Sir Kendrik had never look more the part of the dashing young knight than this moment. He was wearing a white long sleeve under tunic. On the loose sleeves are green and gold Celtic knotwork, the gold actually being gold thread. The short sleeved over tunic was the blue of Sir Kendrik’s livery with the crossed sword and hammer of his livery bordering the sleeves and the wide yoke. Covering that was Sir Kendrik’s tabard and his cloak. He was wearing brand new white trews that had blue knot work going down each leg tucked into new black boots. Sir Kendrik held tightly in his big hand the ring that he would exchange with Lady Elanor. This was a very special ring and Sir Kendrik guarded it ever since it had been finished. He had travelled to Clyster to commission its making. It was a simple gold band, engraved with intricate Celtic knotwork, the knots signified stylised dolphins, the animal on Lady Elanor’s family livery. After it was crafted Sir Kendrik went to a cleric, who through the grace of Pelor, was able to place a protective blessing on the ring and whomever wore it. This of course cost a large part of the young lord’s fortune, but to Sir Kendrik it was gold marks well spent. 

The pews were quickly filling with people. Either side of the first row was reserved for the family, where on one side Lars sat looking somewhat proud alongside his oldest son Froderik and his young wife Lucinda. Unfortunately Sir Kendrik’s beloved sister Betaine was not able to attend, as she was busy training at the Harper Hall. Grandpa Keenan also sat in the front row. 

After what seemed like forever to Sir Kendrik, Fr Bretwald made his appearance and stood in front of Sir Kendrik. The church went silent as the beautiful Lady Sharra in an equally beautiful dress slowly marched up the central aisle of the church dropping petals and leaves behind her as she went. She stopped at the front and sat in the front row. A few moments later, Baron Althor led his oldest daughter Elanor up the aisle. She was wearing a long blue underdress, with heavily embroidered cuffs in silver thread. Over this she wore a beautiful green overdress that reached to just below her knees, with three-quarter sleeves. This too was heavily embroidered with silver thread. Over her hair and face, she wore a sheer, blue veil, held in place by a simple silver circlet, signifying her rank. When the bride had been brought to the altar, Baron Althor stepped back and took his seat next to Lady Sharra. Lady Elanor placed her delicate hand on top of Sir Kendrik’s hand and Fr Bretwald began the service. It was a full Pelorist Church service and lasted for over an hour. When the vows were made Sir Kendrik was close to tears of joy but he held them back well and sounded very commanding in delivery of his vows. 

Finally the moment everyone who was present had waited to hear; 

“With Pelor’s divine grace, I declare you to be husband and wife,” proclaimed Fr Bretwald 

With that blessing Sir Kendrik proceeded to lift the veil from Lady Elanor’s face and kissed her on her rosy lips, the congregation erupted in cheers and clapping. The married couple arm in arm walked down the aisle as the clapping continued; Sir Kendrik had the biggest smile of his life on his face. The couple then led the congregation to the village green to the wedding feast. 

What a feast it was too! There was an incredible array of meats; beef, pork, chicken, lamb, goat, and roasted vegetables of every variety. Surely this lavish feast would have eaten heavily into the winter stores. It seemed that everyone in the surrounding area had come to join Sir Kendrik and Lady Elanor on this most important day for them both. The feasting went on for several hours and was capped off with the wedding cake, or cakes to be more correct. At the end of the feasting the cakes, sticky fruit filled ones, were brought out. They were stacked on top of each other to create a tower of cake. The crowd slowly clapped as Sir Kendrik and Lady Elanor attempted to kiss while leaning over the towering cakes. If they kissed and the tower stayed upright, good luck and prosperity would be theirs throughout their marriage. The couple were very careful and kissed without incident and a rousing cheer rang out. 

Now that the eating was out of the way, room was made in the middle of the village green and the harpers started up their instruments. Sir Kendrik led his wife out to the middle of the green and bowed to Lady Elanor before the bridal dance started. Those who knew the young lord well could tell that he had been practising for this as he had never danced as well as he did now. The couple were joined by what appeared to be half the village and the revelries ensued. 

When the sun had set, torches were lit giving the village green an unearthly glow. Many of the older men now had quite some ale into them and were filling the ears of all who cared to listen of their tall stories. Callin couldn’t resist and joined the storytellers letting everyone know about the amazing exploits of Sir Kendrik. 

The party was interrupted by a cloaked figure jogging into the village green, striding in purposefully before kneeling before Sir Kendrik. 

“My Lord, I am sorry for interrupting this joyous occasion but I have some dire news” said Forestmaster Jenkins, one of the King’s Rangers “The clerics of Varakis have returned to the caves” 

End Session 
What do you think everyone? 
What do you think is happening? 
Who was the dark knight? Was it a ghost? 
What does Magda have planned for Kendrik and Elanor? 
Why are the evil Legion clerics back? 

Your comments and observations would be most appreciated


----------



## Sir Kendrik (Apr 13, 2002)

Here is the next chapter in this saga 


When we left the story last time, the wedding feast of Lord Kendrik and Lady Elanor had been interrupted by one of the King’s Rangers, Forestmaster Jenkins with some dire news. 

19 Storing 1353 

“I must admit Forestmaster, your timing could have been much better, but this indeed is dire news,” Said Sir Kendrik. “Meet me in the manor in a few minutes and we will discuss this with the others.” 

Sir Kendrik directed with a hand movement for Laren to escort Jenkins to the manor. 

“My Lady, I will make sure that this doesn’t take long.” Kendrik said, taking his wife’s hands in his. 

“I understand My Lord. It comes with the duties of being Lord.” Replied Lady Elanor 

“I know, I just wish it hadn’t have happened today” added Sir Kendrik before his wife placed her finger on his lips. Sir Kendrik had learnt that was his wife’s way of telling him he was talking too much and motioned to the rest of the heroes to join him in the manor, collecting Sir Brand as well, believing that the Baron’s Champion needed to be informed so he could forward the news to Baron Aldred. 

After settling around the fire in the great hall, Sir Kendrik turned to Jenkins. 

“So Forestmaster, tell me all that you can on this matter?” The knight asked. 

“My Lord, several days ago three rangers spotted three heavily cloaked figures, escorted by six gnolls travelling the road between Igham and Axbridge. The rangers followed discreetly behind them. After some time they parted from the road and travelled cross country in the direction of the colourfully named Caves of Chaos,” Jenkins reported “The Rangers stopped following them when they entered the valley that led to the caves. They reported what they knew to me and I got here as soon as I could” 

“Thank you and your men for your good work,” replied Sir Kendrik “It looks as though we will have to go and investigate” 

The heroes discussed what to do with this news and it was decided that they would head off the next morning to the Caves of Chaos. That decided the heroes rose from their seats and returned to the wedding festivities. 

The party had continued as if the interruption had never occurred, the sounds of music and dancing rang out from the village green as did the sound of laughter. Sir Kendrik rejoined his wife and scanned the gathering to see who was there, in particular to see if his father, Lars, and his Grandfather, Keenan, were getting on. The coldness the two elders cast towards each other was obvious to the young lord, however he was pleased that they hadn’t come to blows, as there was quite some history of animosity between the two. Another person Sir Kendrik was looking out for was his missing friend, the wizard Serena. Sir Kendrik had asked Serena’s foster mother Goodwife Roslyn that if she was in contact with her daughter, to mention that Kendrik was getting married and that he would like to see her there. Sir Kendrik could very easily have married Serena but for the fateful day that he saw Lady Elanor for the first time. Serena, one day about 9 months ago, just disappeared leaving a note at the keep for Sir Kendrik saying that something had come up, and she would meet the party at their intended destination. She never arrived and has not been seen since. Her non-appearance at the wedding was a slight down note for the young lord. 

Br Arton had returned to where Fr Bretwald was sitting, the old priest watching proceedings, 

“Father” said Br Arton “I must confess, I do have another reason to have returned to Axbridge.” 

“Oh,” Replied Fr Bretwald. 

“Yes,” Continued Br Arton, “I realize that this is rather rushed, but it would be great honour if you could ordain me tomorrow? I have special dispensation from the Holy Patriarch.” 

“Why brother, the honour would be mine,” replied Fr Bretwald with a tear in his eye. “I will make all the preparations and the ceremony can be performed at sunrise on the morrow. Brother, return to my chambers and there you will find a chest. In the bottom of the chest you will find my ordination vestment. It is old, but I would be very pleased if you wore it in the ceremony. But,” Continued the father “If you will excuse me, I am getting tired and tomorrow will be a big day” 

The young rogue Callin, stepped forward and pulled Fr Bretwald aside to speak to him 

“Father, I was wondering if you could hear my concession” asked Callin 

“Certainly my son” Father Bretwald replied “Come see me tomorrow and I will be glad to hear it” 

Fr Bretwald and Brothers Arton and Otto left for St Cuthbert’s church. Br Arton then spent the night in pray and preparation, getting himself spiritually and mentally prepared for the ceremony ahead. Br Arton, aware that he would tire later in the day while en route to the caves, asked Pelor for the boon of endurance to help him do his creator’s good work. 

The newly weds eventually left the party and this signalled an end to the biggest and most enjoyable day in the history of the Village of Axbridge. Sir Kendrik and his bride retired to the guests quarters as they had offered the lord’s chamber to Lady Elanor’s father. Once alone, Sir Kendrik took his beloved’s hands, stood in the middle of the room for a moment before pulling her gently and held her close before sharing a long passionate kiss, the young knight holding his lady in his strong arms. After a while the couple squeezed into the small guest bed, Lady Elanor eventually fell asleep in her brave husband’s arms. 

20 Storing 1353 

The morning broke chilly and overcast in Axbridge. The church, as usual, was quite full but many of the congregation knew little of the auspicious occasion they were about to witness. Boosting the numbers were the visiting nobles who sat at the front of the church. Br Arton came out in a simple and very old looking white vestment and Fr Bretwald went through the solemn ceremony of Holy Ordainment. When the service was over, Fr Arton was congratulated by all of his friends on his ordination. 

Soon after, the heroes made preparations for their departure to the caves. 

“My Lady” said Sir Kendrik to his beautiful wife. “I wish that I didn’t have to leave so soon after our wedding day. I promise you I will return to you as soon as possible” 

“My Lord, I too wish it had not happened so soon,” answered Lady Elanor. “But I understand the duties you must complete in your role as Lord. Just promise me you will not make me a widow too soon” 

“My Lady, that I promise you. I will return to you soon,” Replied Sir Kendrik “I have come to understand my duties well and gladly accept them.” The young lord kissed his wife goodbye. 

Lady Elanor turned to Fr Arton 

“Father, I truly hope that you will return to Axbridge and stay as a guest of my husband and I,” the young lady said. 

“Certainly, My Lady. It would truly be an honour to do so.” Said Fr Arton politely. 

Sir Kendrik then went to each of the visiting nobles and thanked them for witnessing his wedding, and apologising for not being able to see them off on the morrow. The nobles understood and wished the young lord well on his quest. 

“Gerath! Laren!” Sir Kendrik spoke to his soldiers with some command in his voice “Make sure that Lady Elanor his kept safe while I am gone” 

“Yes My Lord” said the soldiers in unison. 

TO BE CONTINUED...................................


----------



## Piratecat (Apr 13, 2002)

Sir Kendrik said:
			
		

> *And I thought a wedding would have garnered a heap of interest and comment, it does on television.
> *




you may want to split each post up into 3-4 shorter posts. I learned the hard way that short-to-medium length posts get you a wider readership. A lot of folks drop by, see really long entries, and flee without reading them.  

And don't forget to provide an actual link to your old story hour! That'll make it a lot easier for people to find, since Search is off.


----------



## Sir Kendrik (Apr 14, 2002)

Thanks for the advice Piratecat I will start doing that from the next post.  I will also add a link in the first post.

Just out of curiosity what do you think of the story so far?


----------



## Piratecat (Apr 14, 2002)

Sir Kendrik said:
			
		

> *Just out of curiosity what do you think of the story so far? *




I don't know - it's too daunting to fully read!     I like it. But if I were you, I'd go back and split the first three posts into ten or so separate entries. The first few especially; those are the ones that grab people and keep 'em.

Feel free to ignore my advice, but I thought I'd offer it; I'd hate to see such fun go unread!


----------



## Sir Kendrik (Apr 14, 2002)

The quest through the Halfax Wood continues..........

The trip out of Axbridge was quite uneventful with Callin and Sir Kendrik taking the lead, Fr Arton in the middle and Marban and Friar Leo bringing up the rear as they rode through Sir Kendrik’s lands. The gentle rolling hills of the young lord’s demesne making way for the more wooded terrain of the king’s forest, the Halfax Wood. 

After a few hours of riding through the Halfax, the routine journey was interrupted by a soil and turf being violently flung upwards, startling the horses. A gigantic insect, came lumbering out of it’s burrow, and snatched Marban’s hound in its great, acid dripping mandibles, attempting to crush the life out of it. Callin, the first companion to regain his wits, let loose a volley of arrows at the insect, drawing blood and angering it more. With the trees of the Halfax preventing a charge on his steed, Valiant, Sir Kendrik leaped off the warhorse and drew his longsword. The insect flung aside the hound, and made an attack at Sir Kendrik, grabbing his shield in its jaws and attempted to unsuccessfully rip it out of his hands. Fr Arton, Friar Leo and Marban followed the knight’s lead and dismounted, and prepared to enter the fray. Fr Arton drawing on the power of Pelor raised his holy symbol and a blast to of pure light shot out at the creature. Friar Leo raised his hands and wove an arcane spell, but no effect was evident upon the creature. The sight of the gigantic insect moving towards them was enough to spook Marban and Friar Leo’s horses which bolted into the forest. 

Callin moved forward, tumbling by the creature, but the gigantic insect snatched him in his mandibles, dealing horrific damage to the rogue. Father Arton moved forward and took hold of Marban’s dog and dragged him out of the combatant’s way as Marban flew into a rage and attacked the insect, landing a telling blow. Sir Kendrik followed up Marban’s blow with one of his own, and the creature reared back in pain, and proceeded to retreat back down it’s burrow with Callin in its’ mouth. Callin called out for help as he struggled, but was unable to extricate himself from the creature’s jaws. Fearing his best friend was about to be killed, Sir Kendrik followed the creature into its forsaken hole. 

“Unhand him you unholy aberration.” Sir Kendrik yelled, a note of desperation in his voice, driving his longsword deep into the insect’s side. Fr Arton determined not to see Callin become the creatures meal called upon Pelor’s aid and felt the creator’s might flow through him and out towards the beast as a pure and searing light again hit the creature, but still it did not release the rogue from it’s clutches. 

Marban grabbing his longspear, his eyes almost rolling back is his head in anger charged the insect driving the spear into its upper body. With this thrust the creature flung Callin away as it collapsed in its death throws. Fr Arton rushed to Callin and tended to his serious wounds. Once Callin was made safe the young priest healed Marban’s dog. Marban suggested to Sir Kendrik that Friar Leo and he go after their horses. The young lord agreed that it would a good idea and they departed. Callin, through the grace of Pelor, was healed and decided to investigate the insect’s lair, just in case the insect had laid eggs, however he found nothing. 

The remaining three heroes, realised it was close to lunch and decided that the location of the combat was a good a place as any to stop. Over an hour passed, and the heroes were tending to their horses when all three of the now concerned heroes spotted some movement within the trees near Callin. Callin, always watchful, had his shortbow ready for use, but didn’t fire till he could identify who it was, wary that it might have been Marban and Friar Leo returning with their horses. However it was not one of their companions, but a gnoll, stealthily making its way through the trees towards the party. The gnoll was unusual in that its armour and weapons, appeared to be of high quality, and strange design, unlike that of gnolls the party had faced before with their patchwork armour, cobbled together roughly from the armour of their defeated foes. This gnoll was wearing a very strange suit of armour, which consisted of a well made breastplate, a skirt of armoured plates and well made sandals. To the three heroes this armour was nothing new as they had seen a similar design worn by Caligulus, professed son of the evil legion god, Virakus. 

Thinking this gnoll would be easy prey, Callin let fly with three arrows but as he did this, four similarly dressed gnolls attacked his Sir Kendrik and Father Arton from behind. 

Angered and surprised at the gnolls dishonourable tactics, Sir Kendrik yelled out as he sliced at the gnoll to his right with his trusty longsword, which bit deep. Pulling his sword out from the gnolls side he slashed again, once more hurting the gnoll gravely. Also turning to face his attackers Fr Arton, his mace in his hands, slammed the weapon into one of the other gnolls. 

The gnoll that had been first seen charged in to attack Callin, but the rogue was too quick, and dodged the gnoll’s blows. Callin answered the attack with his shortsword, causing the beast to stagger slightly from its wounds. The other gnolls continued to attack the heroes, but could not penetrate their defenses. Sir Kendrik spitted a gnoll on his blade, and barely noticed it slide off his blade and drop to his feet as he focused his attentions to the second gnoll. With the skills learnt through countless hours of practice he was able to attack the second gnoll without breaking his stride. The blows staggered the gnoll and it collapsed, with the knight finishing it off with a sword plunge into its skull. 

Fr Arton, his mace swinging, connected with the gnoll’s head twice, and it dropped. Callin checked the area to see if there were any more gnolls in the area, moving stealthily through the forest. Sir Kendrik moved toward Fr Arton to help him dispatch the last of the gnolls, but the priest did not need his aid as he dispatched the final gnoll without trouble. 

Callin returned from his scouting, having seen no further sign of gnolls or other threats. The three heroes stripped the dead gnolls of their armour and weapons for evidence of Legion activity and threw the bodies in the insect’s hole. Once that was completed they returned to waiting for Marban and Friar Leo to return. Sir Kendrik was getting anxious about the missing heroes but thought better of going after them. Soon the sound of movement came from the trees to the right of the camp. The heroes yet again readied themselves for an attack, however this time it was friends not foes that came toward them as Marban and the friar led their now settled horses back to the camp. Once they had all eaten their lunch the party moved on toward the base camp that the Axbridge born heroes had used on their previous forays to the Caves of Chaos. The trip to the base camp was without further incident and the heroes set up camp for the night. 

21 Storing 1353 

The morn dawned fine but cold and the heroes quickly prepared to move on to the Caves of Chaos. The gentle rolling hills returned as they approached the unnamed foothills that hid the gorge in which the caves are located. After several hours ride the heroes reached the Goblinwash Creek, which has the caves as its source. Creek was probably a bit too ambitious a term as it was barely more than a tiny trickle that had cut its way through the fertile soil of the area. 

After a decent ride hugging the trail the followed the creek the heroes reached the outcropping of rocks where they had discovered in the past was a safe place to leave their horses. Sir Kendrik ordered Valiant to guard and protect the other horses at the protected outcrop and the heroes, now on foot, continued on their way to the cave complex. Along the way they came would pass near the area they remembered as the place they buried the evil necromancer. Much to their dismay the heroes saw that the gravesite had been disturbed. Approaching the grave, a more grisly sight could not have awaited them. Propped up next to the dug up grave was the rotting disfigured corpse of the necromancer, the front of him sliced open and drawn back exposing his innards. Both Marban’s hound and Friar Leo’s pet weasel cowered and refused to approach the body, the weasel digging its claws into Friar Leo in fear. Sir Kendrik in particular, made signs against evil and along with the others fought back their lunch as they discussed what this all meant and what to do next. Marban and Sir Kendrik were going to rebury the body, wary of touching the rotting corpse, they could not find anything suitable to move the body back into its resting-place. Fr Arton was not happy to deal with this evil character and asked Pelor to reveal if any evil auras were present in the area. Much to the priest’s dismay, the corpse and the area gave off an incredibly palpable presence of evil, unnerving him. Fr Arton suggested moving on and dealing with the corpse later. The others didn’t argue as they wanted to get as much distance as they could from the grave.


----------



## Sir Kendrik (Apr 14, 2002)

The heroes decided that they would head for the barrow entrance to the caves around the other side of the hill, not the multiple cave entrances in the gorge. The area surrounding the creek had overgrown in the time since the heroes were here last some nine months earlier. The heroes fought their way though the brambles receiving many cuts and scratches for their trouble regardless of their heavy armour. 

After about an hour of fighting through the terrain the heroes made it to the barrow entrance that Fr Arton had sealed by using his clerical gift of melding stone. The huge stone boulder that Fr Arton had sealed up now had an opening in the middle as if someone had parted curtains. Fr Arton and Sir Kendrik discussed the party’s next course of action and it was decided that Callin would investigate, using the helm of darkvision that Fr Arton carried and protected by an invisibility to undead spell cast by the priest. Callin would sneak in and see what was new in the caves before reporting back to the rest of the party. Friar Leo cast a silence spell on a small stone to make Callin impossible to detect. If he needed he could throw the stone away to communicate. For security, Friar Leo got his trusty familiar to climb in Callin’s backpack, the friar then being able to be kept informed by the weasel. That seen to Friar Leo started to concentrate, quietly uttering arcane words focusing on whether there were any gnolls nearby. 

Callin crept into the small opening that was just large enough to allow a human to enter. Once in the cave, Callin noticed that the area next to the opening had not changed at all. Moving in further he noticed that where the passage met up with a t-junction, the passage to the left with the sign pointing to Quesqueton, once collapsed and impassable, had been worked in a similar way to the opening, with the rock peeled back as if made liquid and then solidified once more. Again there seemed to be only room for one to pass. 

Callin placing the stone on a barrel near the barrow entrance and walked over to his friends to report. It was decided that they would all travel behind Callin into the short passageway. Callin would continue to investigate the newly reopened passage. 

Callin passed through the opening in the passageway, stone in hand. To his alarm he saw a shocking sight. The chimera, which the heroes had dispatched when they had last visited the caves, had been reanimated and was crouched low, blocking the passageway. It was a bloody mess with rotting strips of flesh hanging off its bones. Maggots writhed in the holes where its eyes were on each head and flies buzzed continuously around its putrid body. Its three heads, which Sir Kendrik had sliced off in a mighty blow of his longsword had been crudely reattached. The chimera appeared to be guarding the entrance as it crouched in wait. Retreating hastily, Callin returned to the companions with this new development. Quickly, the heroes devised a plan in which they would attack the undead chimera. Fr Arton asked Pelor to bless the heroes with a veil of cover from undead, and Callin returned to the passageway. Remaining some distance from the entranceway, Callin attacked the chimera with a volley of arrows. The undead beast, now able to see the rogue, charged towards the gap, intent on killing the rogue lodging itself in the small gap. Fr Arton seized the opportunity and raised his holy symbol and cried out in the name of Pelor for the beast to be gone. In an instant a bright light emitted from it burning off some of the rotting flesh that loosely hung from the beasts frame. The priest had hoped to send the beast back to the abyss but it stood it’s ground, its dragon head opening its mouth and exhaling as if to breathe flame upon the heroes, but nothing ensued. 

With the attempt to release the undead creature failing Fr Arton raised his symbol once more and called forth Pelor’s searing light which dowsed the beast, inflicting yet more damage. Callin in the meantime had moved to guard the other passageway, still wearing the darkvision helm. Sir Kendrik moved in to fight the beast up close slashing at it in a flurry of telling blows. Marban, wielding his longspear, drove it into the chest of the beast from behind Kendrik. Again Sir Kendrik attacked the beast with his longsword, pieces of rotting chimera flying in every direction. As Sir Kendrik attacked he called out for the others to step back, Sir Kendrik wished to bullrush the chimera giving himself a better chance of dispatching the beast in the wider part of the cave behind it. After the other heroes had cleared a path for the young lord he crouched and charged at the huge beast, unfortunately for Sir Kendrik the chimera was too heavy for even he to budge and found himself up against the chimera’s chest. 

The chimera, sensing its opportunity, grabbed at the knight’s head with its dragonhead jaws. Sir Kendrik, knowing he had to act quickly dropped his longsword and with an uppercut slammed his gauntleted fist into the lower jaw of the chimera. Like a sack of bones, the undead beast dropped to the floor, the force that animated it fleeing back to the abyss from whence it came. Sir Kendrik did what he had to and sliced the beast’s heads off once again. 

Once past the slain chimera the heroes discussed what further action they were to take. Both Fr Arton and Friar Leo expressed their concerns over the reanimated chimera, stating that they were unaware that beasts could be reanimated. The teachings of Pelor indicated that only those that had souls could be re-animated. The heroes finally decided to follow the newly uncovered passageway, deciding that the chimera must have been placed there to guard something. The passageway was crudely hewn but wide enough to walk with ease. They walked for quite some distance beginning to wonder if they had unknowingly walked past a hidden doorway. Sir Kendrik drove the party to travel some more and soon they started to feel a breeze coming from ahead. They continued on their path and came across a strong breeze, the walls disappearing into darkness. After a little while the heroes had worked out they were at the end of the tunnel and were in another cave, this one open to the night air outside. They could hear the faint sounds of insects and frogs, and Callin was sent out to scout ahead. After a short while, Callin returned with the news that the cave was at the summit of a hill, and the seemed to be surrounded by marshes. During the time that Callin was away, the party had prepared to set up camp, the whole time being eaten alive by midges that were coming into the cave from the entrance. Not wanting to travel during the night, the heroes remained in the cave and set watches, with nothing untoward disturbing the companions except for the incessant midges, and a short rain shower outside. 

22 Storing 1353 

The rain had stopped during the night, long before the heroes rose. After breaking their fast the heroes left the cave entrance to see if they could locate where they were. Indeed they were on top of a hill looking over a vast marsh. Sir Kendrik, suggested that this would most likely be the Coronach Marsh which were some distance from the caves. The Coronach Marsh has a fearsome reputation for foul beasts and Sir Kendrik warned the others to be on the lookout for such trouble. As the sound of frogs and other wet land creatures filled the air Callin spied in the marsh valley a structure in the distance. Marban handed Callin his spyglass to get a better look, 

"What kind of magic is this you use?" quizzed the young knight 

The others laughed as they explained to Sir Kendrik that the spy glass was a useful piece of technology. They passed the spyglass around, so all could get a good look at the ruins. The structure appeared to be a ruined fortress or keep of some sort that none of the character's knew existed. The party decided that their only course of action was to investigate the ruin and proceeded to march through the marsh. 

End Session 

What do you think everyone? 
Any comments on what happened or what the party did or didn’t do? 

As always your comments and suggestions are greatly appreciated


----------



## Sir Kendrik (Apr 14, 2002)

Here is the next instalment in the adventures of the Misty Isles. 

When last we caught up with our brave heroes they had reached the Caves of Chaos, found the exhumed and defiled body of the evil necromancer and defeated, once more, the reanimated chimera. After following the previously blocked passageway the heroes had found themselves in a marsh. In the distance a ruin lay waiting for the party to investigate. 

23 Storing 1353 

A short walk down from the cave where the heroes spent the night brought the party down into the valley floor, but also caused the heroes to lose sight of the ruins. Sir Kendrik got his trusty tracker Marban to use his excellent wilderness skills and plot a course for the ruins. 

The journey through the Coronach Marsh was hard going at first, the terrain and the inhabitants doing their best to slow the heroes down. After a short distance, Father Arton stopped and called upon Pelor’s divine assistance. The heroes found that they were travelling just above the soggy marsh, their feet no longer touching the surface, and the mosquitoes and other insects that had almost driven the heroes to distraction now seemed repelled by the heroes’ presence. 

Suddenly, coming from directly ahead of the party was the sound of combat. Callin moved in silently to find out what the commotion was. He spied a group of gnolls attacking some strange lizard like folk. Throughout the region rumours of lizard folk in the Coronach Marsh have made the rounds but Callin had never ever seen one. He returned to Sir Kendrik, and the young lord, knowing that gnolls are considered evil, ordered his party to move in and assist the lizard folk in defeating them. He reasoned that the lizard folk might be able to assist the heroes with information on the ruins. 

There were five surviving gnolls and four remaining lizard folk in a pitched battle. The gnolls though, were not like the gnolls the heroes had encountered the previous day. These gnolls were wielding rusty battleaxes and wearing patchwork armour, as is the norm in the gnoll packs of the Misty Isles. The lizard folk were wearing scale mail amour made out of a combination of shale and shells. They were wielding crude clubs embedded with jagged pieces of shale. 

Callin was first to react to Sir Kendrik’s order and charged in, the gnoll he attacked didn’t know what killed it as Callin ran his short sword deep into its back. The lizard man looked at Callin, its reptilian eyes slitting, impossible to read its expression as it backed away slightly. Sir Kendrik was next to enter the fray as he charged in slashing with his longsword, mortally wounding the gnoll in front of him. The lizard man being attacked by that gnoll stepped back warily from its rescuer. Marban joined the battle and attacked another of the gnolls with his longsword. Fr Arton also attacked another gnoll with his mace, dropping the humanoid at his feet with a telling blow. Friar Leo hung back and muttered some arcane words, and weaving arcane symbols with his hands. 

Callin quickly moved around to flank one of the remaining gnolls that had turned his attentions to Sir Kendrik. The gnoll growled as it attacked Sir Kendrik, but couldn’t penetrate the knight’s defences. Callin ran this gnoll through and killed it instantly. The gnoll Marban was attacking backed and ran but this did not deter the barbarian and with a roar he chased down his foe, and dispatched it. Callin quickly started checking the bodies for clues. 

Now that the gnoll menace had been dealt with, Sir Kendrik took a leap of faith and sheathed his weapon in a sign of friendship to the lizard folk. Two of the lizard men near Sir Kendrik hissed in a strange language, indecipherable to all but the young halfling friar, unfortunately Leo was out of earshot. Seeing that the battle was over Friar Leo moved in and was able to hear the lizard folk discussing, in a strange draconic dialect what was happening. The Lizard folk could not understand why these strangers would aid them so. 

Leo, seeing that the lizard folk were unsure if the heroes would attack them, attempted to reassure them of their peaceful intentions. One of the lizard folk asked why they were there. Leo replied that gnolls were a common enemy. The lizard man continued with its questioning and asked where the heroes were heading. Leo informed the lizard man that the heroes were heading to the old ruin. The lizard man told Leo that the ruins lay on their lands and that the heroes must leave immediately. Leo tried to reason with the lizard man saying that bad gnolls were there and that the heroes were going to remove them. The Lizard man replied that the ‘Ancient One’ lived in the ruins and that the heroes would find that out. Leo asked if the heroes could pass back through these lands on the way back home but the lizard man ominously told them that they wouldn’t be returning once they met the Ancient One. That having been said the lizard folk backed away from the heroes and disappeared into the foliage. 

The heroes, unperturbed by the lizard man’s warning, continued on their way to the ruins. After another two hours of uneventful travelling the heroes reached the clearing that surrounded the ruins. Up close, the ruins had the now familiar design of legion architecture, but at some stage it had been reworked to look more Penlysh. Before approaching the ruins the heroes took turns using the spyglass to check the ruins out for habitation and to see what it was. The ruins were most likely a legion manor, not the fortress that they were expecting, and was in a messy state. The bell tower of the manor had collapsed almost completely, the main hall was intact but parts had crumbled away, its upper level looking badly damaged. The structures were surrounded by a moat filled with sluggishly moving, dark water surrounded by reeds and filled with other water plants. 

Finally it was decided that the heroes should head into the ruins to find out if it was indeed the priests of Virakus’ destination. When the heroes had gotten within 50 feet of the moat, the rogue Callin spied something floating in a stagnant pool of water. It looked like a cloak, and after Callin informed Sir Kendrik, the party moved over to the edge of the pool for a closer inspection. Marban decided to try and retrieve the dark cloak with his longspear, proceeded toward the edge of the water. Unfortunately the tracker lost his footing on the slippery banks, sliding down stopping just above the surface of the moat, the gift given to Fr Arton still protecting the heroes from sinking into anything wet or muddy. Startled, Marban jumped to his feet, exclaiming his surprise in terms not fit to be heard by a lady. Marban enlisted the help of Callin to try and retrieve the cloak, but the cloak was waterlogged and apparently snagged on something underwater. The two heroes pulled a few times and suddenly it budged, suddenly rolling and revealed a shocking sight. A corpse, bloated and putrid, dressed in the robes of a cleric of Virakus, its body gashed with claw marks. But it was the clerics face that had the heroes most revolted. His lower jaw had been ripped off as if smashed by a blow from an incredibly strong creature. 

No one else seemed willing, or indeed able, to retrieve the body from the pool, so Sir Kendrik reached down and collected the unfortunate cleric’s body, using all his strength to do so. Once the dead cleric was on dry land, Father Arton paused and concentrated, calling on the power of Pelor to detect any evil emanating from the cleric. After a few moments, Fr Arton could feel the power of Pelor enter his body as he waved his hands over the dead cleric of Virakus. Soon after a feint glow emanated from the dead cleric, with a more powerful glow coming from the symbol hanging from his neck. 

Marban was ordered to search for tracks around the area and the tracker found that the footprints of several humanoids headed back and forwards from the lowered drawbridge. The drawbridge was in a very run down state, the planks warped and close to rotten. Whoever had been using the bridge though, had re-enforced it by placing down some new wooden planks to walk over. Sir Kendrik ordered that the party head over the bridge, and one by one the heroes gingerly crossed the bridge. Marban was first, the bridge creaked and groaned in protest at the load that it was forced to bear. This commotion continued as each of the other heroes crossed till it was Sir Kendrik’s turn. The sheer weight of the solidly built knight and his full plate armour almost had the bridge cry enough, however the knight carefully shifting his weight with each step till he too made it to the other side. 

Now in the ruins proper, the heroes came across the remains of a large garden, overrun with swamp vegetation. Those who had been to a monastery or abbey before could make out what appeared to be the rotted away framework of a cloister. Marban continued in his attempts to follow the clerics and gnolls tracks, but the rain from the previous night made this task somewhat harder. After some searching of the grounds Marban was able to track the villains footsteps to and up a set of steps up to and into the great hall. The heroes could not help but notice the smeared trail of dried blood that went up the steps and along the courtyard. 

Sir Kendrik arranged a marching order to investigate the ruined building. Callin with his excellent trap detecting skills took the lead with Marban, Sir Kendrik and Fr Arton close behind and little friar Leo in the rear. Once the heroes reached the top of the steps, they entered through large double doors, the hall was in bad repair with the large, once ornate windows broken and letting the light outside stream in. On the floor lay two cloaked bodies, which Callin moved ahead to investigate. The first body he checked what that of a male cleric of Virakus, his unholy vestments torn and shredded and the body showed signs of being something’s meal, on its side was a large pouch that had not been disturbed. Callin was very careful not to touch the body with his bare hands and pulled out his trusty rogue’s tools to assist him. Callin found that the cleric was wearing a symbol of Virakus around his neck, the chain broken and lying on his chest. 

TO BE CONTINUED.........................


----------



## Sir Kendrik (Apr 14, 2002)

Once Callin had finished searching the first body he decided to move over to the second, this time it was a priestess. All of a sudden a noise came from a corridor that opened up behind Callin, to the left-hand side of the entrance the heroes had used. 

Swiftly, as if it had lay in wait, the ‘Ancient One’ the lizard man had spoke of, appeared. An adult black dragon, its shiny black scales glistening in the light from outside. Before any of the heroes could react the dragon rose onto its huge legs, breathing in deeply and in one fluid motion crouched down spewing forth an acrid, steaming stream of acid directly at Callin. The rogue tried to avoid the stream, but was caught in mid leap and was forced across the room, slamming against an altar, his armour and flesh burning from the sticky acid. Callin cried out in horrendous agony. 

Fr Arton clutched his holy symbol and prayed for strength as he felt Pelor’s just and good force run through him, but the divine energy failed as it approached the beast, causing it no harm. 

The fearsome presence of the black dragon froze Friar Leo in his place and forced the normally fearless barbarian Marban to cower in fear, hiding behind his shield. 

Sir Kendrik was shocked at what he had seen, but righteous anger filled his heart at what had happened to his best friend. Brandishing his keen longsword, Sir Kendrik charged in, shield up and his trusty longsword flailing, intent on dispatching this vile beast for possibly killing Callin. In his haste to act, Sir Kendrik was unaware of the dragon’s flexibility and reach, and the dragon attacked the gallant knight, firstly biting his shoulder and raking its long black claws across his chest. The ferocity of the attack distracted the brave knight, and his attacks did nothing but bounce off the hide of the dragon. 

Again the dragon snapped at Sir Kendrik, biting into the knight’s arm deeply, causing blood to gush forth. Another raking claw attack struck the knight in the chest, forcing him back a little by the strength the behemoth possessed. 

Fr Arton once more drew upon Pelor’s strength. Holding his holy symbol in one hand, he raised the other as his robes began to billow, tongues of flame licked down his arm as a ball of blindingly bright fire gathered in his outstretched hand. With a roar, a bolt of pure light launched at the dragon, striking it square in the face and making it rear back and roar. 

Marban had now composed himself enough, drew upon the anger within him as he charged, wielding his longsword, which duly bounced off the tough hide of the dragon. 

Friar Leo, knowing that he had little to offer in a physical fight, moved to where Callin had been flung and to prepared himself with protective spells. 

Callin, still in great discomfort, also composed himself and scrambled behind the altar, drawing his sword. In an act of amazing agility, Callin tumbled his way beside the dragon and drove his sword into the base of its spine. 

Sir Kendrik, resolute in his quest to vanquish the dragon stepped forward once more and attempted unsuccessfully to drive his longsword into the beast. Both blows failing to puncture the creature’s hide. 

The dragon, now with three foes to choose from, decided to firstly bite at Marban, snapping the barbarian’s right arm and damaging it badly. The dragon turned its sharp claws to rake Sir Kendrik, whose armour was now smeared with his own blood. Finally, with a swish of its huge tail, it struck the young rogue, but Callin was able to stay on his feet. 

Fr Arton realised that his divine attacks were truly hurting the dragon, called upon Pelor to grant him the same blessing again. Once more a ball of pure light developed and shot from his hand, which angered the dragon as Pelor’s divine energy burned at its black heart. 

Marban continued to attack the dragon with his longsword, his weakened state and furious rage making it hard for him to connect. 

Fr Leo weaved his hand in front of him, a manna knot appeared in his hand, and then faded, but seemed to have no effect. Quickly he muttered some more and pointed words as three magical missiles appeared in front of him and shot at the dragon, striking the dragon on its head. 

Callin manoeuvred himself behind the dragon, found a soft spot and drove his shortsword into the beast deeply. 

Sir Kendrik, fearing that he would never penetrate the evil dragon’s natural defences, steeled himself and struck the dragon with two telling blows which gave the valiant knight confidence that he would finally prevail. 

The dragon, incensed at the harm that Fr Arton in particular was doing to it, reared back and unfurled its huge shiny black wings in an attempt to look more fearful. Suddenly the dragon took another deep breath and contracted its stomach as its chest swelled. Dropping low right in front of Sir Kendrik, the dragon belched forth another stream of acid, coating firstly the unfortunate knight, and then Fr Arton who was still standing some thirty feet back at the entrance to the hall. The force of the steam knocked the knight back a step as the acid to burnt at Kendrik, burning away at his skin and body hair, making him cry out in pain. Fr Arton too felt the full extent of this fiendish creatures breath. 

Fr Arton, irate at the acid attack grabbed his holy symbol, raised his hand and called out “Pelor, give me strength!” Holy force burst forth from him directly at the dragon who cried out and writhed in agony. 

Marban again took a few wild swings at the dragon, but in his rage the barbarian could not connect with his target. 

Friar Leo attempted to once more call forth the magical missiles that had previously hurt the dragon, but this time the manner knots unwove as they struck the dragon, inflicting no harm. 

Callin once more drove his sword into the soft spot he had found, driving the sword up as high as the hide would let him. 

Sir Kendrik was feeling as though he was succeeding and attacked the dragon with a flurry of blows. 

The dragon, feeling cornered attempted to make some room, unfortunately for the beast; the heroes would not cut it any slack whatsoever. Instead, it continued its attacks on Sir Kendrik, Marban and Callin. This time the only attacks to connect were a bite at Sir Kendrik and a claw that landed on Marban’s upper body. 

Fr Arton once unleashed the wrath of Pelor upon the beast, causing it once more to cry out in anger and pain.. 

Marban now gravely wounded began to beat a retreat, hiding behind his shield and trying to desperately grab at a potion on his belt. 

Friar Leo pulled a scroll from his backpack and began to read it. When he had finished reading, the scroll just crumbled away to dust and another three missiles headed straight for the dragons head, hitting their target straight and true. 

Callin continued to attack the dragon from behind working, on the nasty wound that he had started earlier. 

Sir Kendrik, feeling tired and nauseous, raised his trusty long sword, Razor’s Edge, and with the last bit of strength the young knight could muster planted the sword deep into the dragon’s chest. An explosion of vile smelly, sticky black blood burst from the wound, coating the knight. In what almost appeared to be time slowing down the dragon fell like to the ground, its head striking last in a resounding crash. 

The heroes all stopped staring in disbelief at the toppled dragon. Sir Kendrik, however, wanted to make sure that the beast was truly dead, and drove his sword between the malevolent eyes of the creature to dispatch it once and for all. To the heroes, dismay the dragon continued to breath, but lay motionless. As Sir Kendrik readied to slice open the dragon’s throat the beast drew its last breath. Sir Kendrik, still fearful that the threat had not ended, took his sword to the beast’s neck, hacking until it was almost severed from its body. 

As soon as the heroes felt safe to relax both Callin and Sir Kendrik slumped to their knees where they stood. Callin attempted to remove the sword from his right hand but was unable to, his acid burned flesh fused to the weapon. 

Fr Arton rushed to the aid of Callin. 

“Callin, I suggest you take a deep breath and clench your teeth. This is going to hurt,” exclaimed the priest as he pulled the sword away from the young rogue’s hand. As soon as he had done this, he called upon the grace of Pelor, and healed the shocking wounds Callin received as much as he could. Unfortunately the damage was beyond full healing but Callin was looking much better. 

Fr Arton next turned his attentions to Marban who was looking quite ill. Fr Arton just placed his hands on the barbarian and a cool bluish glow washed over Marban, his wounds knitting and healing on the spot. 

Sir Kendrik had not moved from the place he slumped in front of the deceased dragon, a pool of corrosive black blood oozing around him. The young knight was breathing deeply, glad to be alive and able to keep his promise to his wife by not making her a widow. Fr Arton pulled the young knight out of the blood that was slowly eating away at the stone floor. Kendrik was badly wounded and it took Fr Arton several requests for Pelor’s divine aid to bring the knight back to his health. 

Marban came over to his lord and knelt before him, head bowed, 

“My Lord, please forgive my actions,” pleaded Marban “I was scared” 

“Marban, don’t worry” replied Sir Kendrik breaking out a smile “I was a little worried myself” 

Callin proceeded to do a thorough search of the dead clerics bodies. The male cleric, after a search of the sack he had, was carrying a ceremonial mask, which resembled the symbol of Virakus (a distorted, grimacing male face). Callin then checked the priestess who was wearing robes of red and silver; her unholy symbol was of a different design to the cleric (a grinning demonic female face). Her lifeless body also showed signs of having been feasted upon, her robes in tatters. 

Friar Leo, realising that the dragons’ blood would be much sort after by his holy order for spell components, asked Fr Arton for some glass vials to fill it with the black liquid. Leo also stopped to concentrate, muttering arcane words and focusing on the location of gnolls in the area. Leo was able to point out that there were gnolls almost directly below them in the basement and another group further to the east. 

TO BE CONTINUED.......................


----------



## Sir Kendrik (Apr 14, 2002)

“My lord, Sir Kendrik, what should we do next?” asked Callin 

“We should investigate this floor first for whatever we can find,” replied the knight “We must find the mace and deal with any other threats. Callin, you take the lead keeping an eye out for traps” 

“Yes, Sir Kendrik” 

The heroes, carefully on the lookout for another dragon or cleric, systematically worked their way from room to room. The only room to the west of the hall of was of note. A disused library in which Sir Kendrik found three bone scroll cases. Fr Arton bundled them in his backpack and the heroes moved over to the east side of the hall. Along the way they discovered a set of stairs going down to where Friar Leo had sensed one of the groups of gnolls, the heroes decided that discovering what lay on this level was more important than attacking the gnolls, lest the heroes become boxed in, or ambushed. 

Callin checked out a room just to the north of the altar in the monastery hall, after checking for traps he searched the whole room. In the middle of this room was a magnificent statue, depicting a cleric in a hooded cassock; he had his right fist just over a symbol of some order, his other hand resting on the hilt of a mace, an exact replica of Perdita Mortua. Fr Arton, who had busily researched the mace in the past several months, recognised the statue as St Darius, the first Consecrated Slayer of the undead and the creator of Perdita Mortua, whom with several of his followers disappeared in the Misty Isles nearly a millennia ago. The heroes discussed this remarkable find with the consensus being that they had discovered the location of the monastery that St Darius had founded in his hermitage. Callin also stumbled across a secret door. It appeared the evil clerics were unaware of this room, especially the secret door as no sign of recent use could be found. 

“What if this has something to do with the prophecy?” Sir Kendrik observed. “Maybe the fist it refers to is St Darius’ fist?” 

“If this is St Darius’ monastery then maybe he is buried here and that is why the clerics of Virakus are here?” added Fr Arton. 

“In that case,” said Sir Kendrik, “We had best try and find St Darius before the clerics do.” 

Sir Kendrik ordered Callin to investigate the secret door and what lay behind it, thinking that it might be the where the body of St Darius might have been. Callin checked the door for traps and carefully activated the opening device. The Door opened up to a set of stairs leading down to the basement. Callin moved silently down to see where these stairs led. After a short journey downward, the stairs opened to a landing that had a door to the north and a door to the south. Callin searched the south door for traps and opened it. The old stone door slid noisily which the other heroes easily heard upstairs. Callin cursed his luck and decided to check the other one door. 

Callin listened up against the northern door and to his surprise heard voices speaking a foreign tongue. Callin realised they must have heard the other door open and quickly jammed a piton in the space between the secret door and the wall, jamming it and beat a retreat to the others. Callin told them of the group down in the other room and it was surmised that the voices were from the second group of gnolls. 

Friar Leo mentioned that he had a magical spell that enabled him to see in a room without actually being there. Friar Leo closed his eyes and quietly chanted an arcane spell. The young halfling started to recount what was on the other side of the second door. He could see a priestess yelling at two gnolls who were following her shouted orders. One of the gnolls left the room heading in towards the other group of gnolls. 

Sir Kendrik and Callin decided that it would be a good idea to attack the other gnolls now, stopping them from combining forces with the others. The others agreed and they rushed to the other stairs with Sir Kendrik in the lead, Callin not far behind, Fr Arton and Marban bringing up the rear. Friar Leo chose to remain at the top of the stairs while magically observing the priestess in the room below. 

The steepness of the stairs slowed Sir Kendrik in his heavy armour as he climbed down the staircase, he was slowed so much that Callin and Marban were able to get past the young knight. 

Callin tumbled around the corner at the bottom of the stairs and positioned himself behind a gnoll, driving his shortsword up the length of his spine, killing it instantly. 

Marban was next to rush past Sir Kendrik, brandishing his longsword he attacked one of the gnolls near the foot of the stairs, slicing at its torso. 

Fr Arton squeezed past the knight and slammed his mace into the skull of the nearest gnoll. 

Sir Kendrik finally entered the fray and with a powerful swing of his longsword dispatched one of the gnolls and without even breaking stride finished off the one Fr Arton had just attacked. 

The gnolls attacked the heroes, but only Marban was struck on the side by a battleaxe. The gnoll that had run from the other room charged into the room and attacked Fr Arton and Sir Kendrik. Flanking the young knight, the gnoll behind him crashed his battleaxe into Kendrik’s back. 

Callin leapt over the body of the gnoll he had just dispatched and came in behind the one that Marban had attacked. Once more the rogue drove his shortsword into his foes back pushing upward. Callin expected the gnoll to drop like the other but it remained standing, just. 

Marban slashed down with his longsword at the now staggered gnoll, dispatching it and moving next to Arton. 

Fr Arton was swinging his mace as he spun around to hit the gnoll behind him, connecting it on its chest. 

Sir Kendrik, incensed at the cowardly attack on him, swung around and drove his longsword deep into the gnoll, slashing at it again teaching it a lesson for choosing to backstab a Penlysh knight. The cowardly cur dropped at his feet. 

The last remaining gnoll understood that the odds were against him and backed away, turned and ran into the darkness. 

At the top of the stairs, Friar Leo continued to magically spy on the priestess. As he watched, she moved to a closed door and threw it open, savagely pointing her finger into the main room and screaming something. Through his spell, Leo watched as a horde of undead creatures he had never seen before entered the room and positioned themselves throughout. The remaining gnoll backed into a corner, obviously uncomfortable with its new companions. The priestess then cast a spell, reached to her waist and pulled forth a vial, which she proceeded to drink from. The priestess then faded from sight. Leo passed this information on to Fr Arton and Sir Kendrik. Sir Kendrik placed his hand on Fr Arton’s shoulder told the priest that the undead should pose no trouble to a priest of the One, True God. Fr Arton smiled and the heroes headed for the room to deal with the undead. Friar Leo had never seen such undead before but they were more than a recognizable foe to Fr Arton, Callin and Sir Kendrik. The undead were 13 hollow men (undead foot soldiers used by the legion). A dozen of the undead appeared human while one was much larger. The hollowmen appear as warriors, floating in the air, their lower spine exposed, as the creatures have no hips or legs, wispy mist floating around them. Their upper bodies appear translucent and red embers glow malevolently were their eyes should be. 

Callin returned the way the heroes came, using the secret passage to position himself behind the undead in the secret room, ready to attack if needed, while Fr Arton led the frontal attack through the door. Friar Leo cleverly decided to fight fire with fire and after muttering an arcane incantation disappeared from view. 

With Callin in position, Fr Arton stepped into the room, holding his holy symbol of Pelor out stretched in front of him. The two closest hollowmen reached back and in a fluid movement grabbed a javelin from behind them, pulling it through their bodies before letting it fly at the priest. Fortunately for Fr Arton, the hollow men’s aim was off and the javelins bounced off the wall beside him. Fr Arton felt the mighty power of Pelor build in him, working its way down his arm bursting outward from the holy symbol, burning the hollowmen were they stood till they disappeared, released from their pathetic existence, acting on orders without freewill. They now would find release from the urthly realm. 

At the back of the room was the remaining gnoll. Marban and Sir Kendrik charged in and the gnoll quickly dropped his weapons, knowing he was defeated. Sir Kendrik demanded the gnoll drop to its knees but the gnoll stood looking at the demanding young knight, unable to understand his orders. Callin seeing this came over and repeated Sir Kendrik’s order in Legionnaire, the young rogue having taught himself the language. The gnoll, like a submissive dog dropped to Sir Kendrik’s feet. Kendrik ordered Marban to manacle the gnoll, an order Marban duly followed. 

Once the undead menace was taken care of, the heroes moved into the room and searched for signs of where the priestess. Friar Leo, still invisible, searched the room carefully using his arcane skills by weaving an arcane spell to see what was unseen and worked his way around the pillars making sure she wasn’t hiding behind one of them. No sign of her was found in the room, so Friar Leo thought he would try his luck trying to find her in behind the door through which the undead had entered. 

Friar Leo entered the small room and was pleased to find the evil priestess. He stepped back into the main room and whispered in Fr Arton’s ear, telling him where the priestess was located and then returned to the small room with Arton moving in behind the halfling and blocking the door. Leo moved around to get right beside the priestess. Hearing the movement beside her, but unable to see the small friar, the priestess moved herself to a far corner, away from the door which was blocked by Father Arton. Unfortunately for the priestess, Father Arton noticed her movement, but he was unable to discern if the movement was from Friar Leo, or the priestess. Frustrated at his inability to act, Fr Arton decided to call on Pelor to remove any dweomers in the room. Meanwhile, Kendrik, Callin and Marban also began to move into the room, forcing the priestess to action. Quickly, she reached to her side and drew her ornate dagger and in one fluid motion drove the dagger into her stomach drawing the blade up her body, spilling her entrails outwards. This action revealed the dying priestess to all in the room. Sir Kendrik yelled at Fr Arton to stop her from killing herself, just as the young priest moved in to stop the priestess doing just that. Fr Arton placed his hand on the priestess’ stomach, the holy blue light of Pelor glowing as the priestess’s wounds instantly healed, which caused her to gasp for breath looking at the good priest with malevolent eyes. 

Father Arton immediately started to ask the priestess questions, Callin acting as an interpreter. Fr Arton wanted to know why the clerics of Virakus were here in the ruins of St Darius’ monastery. The priestess who told the heroes that her name was Grenen was cagey in her responses, not wanting to divulge anything that would help the heroes stop the legion’s plans. Little did she know that Friar Leo, who was still invisible, had said some arcane words and was able to read her thoughts. He was able to divulge the number of remaining clerics in the ruins and some of what the legion was planning. Sir Kendrik took off his cloak and wrapped it around the indecently dressed priestess, which caused Grenen to shoot a steely gaze at the knight. Sir Kendrik told Callin to inform Grenen that he would give his word as a Penlysh noble that she would be treated well and justly. Grenen stared at Sir Kendrik in disgust before turning back to Callin snarling why should she trust the word of an uncouth barbarian savage. She refused to give any more information. Sir Kendrik offered a drink of water to Grenen who pushed it back at him. The knight rose to his feet and stepped out of the room. Grenen was then tied up and placed next to her gnoll accomplice with Marban placed to stand guard. 

The heroes finally had time to explore the room properly and noticed craved into the wall an exact replica of the statue of St Darius in the room upstairs. Callin searched around the relief to see if it hid something and he found an opening device. Callin pressed it and the wall canted and opened. The heroes moved in carefully. In the middle of the room lay the mummified remains of the long lost cleric of Pelor, St Darius. Under his clasped hands was a sheath of scrolls, with his hands clutching the chain of his holy symbol just above the simple, yet truly beautiful sunburst cross symbol of Pelor. 

The heroes were in awe of what lay in front of them almost unable to speak. The heroes were almost afraid to disturb the last resting place of such a pious man. Fr Arton did not want to remove the items the saint protected on this chest. 

“Father, surely we should return these holy relics to the church,” mentioned Sir Kendrik to Fr Arton. “These sacred relics need to be in safe hands. What if these evil clerics are after these very items?” 

“Sir Kendrik you are right” replied Fr Arton, who proceeded to carefully remove the scrolls from the dead saints clutches. Briefly looking at the scrolls, Arton discovered that they were written in Legionnaire, and asked Br Leo to ascertain the meaning of the words. To their surprise and joy the scrolls that the saint had been guarding were an ancient copy of the ‘Books of Light’, hand written in legionnaire, possibly by the saint himself. This was truly an amazing find by the heroes. The heroes returned to the main room. Friar Leo began to place the scrolls into his backpack, when a piece of parchment fell to the floor. Callin quickly reached down catching it before it hit the ground. The rogue past the parchment to Leo who began to read what it was. Stopping after a sentence or two, Friar Leo turned to Fr Arton and with a concerned look in his face informed Arton that it appeared to be a confession from St Darius. Fr Arton motioned to Friar Leo to return to the crypt where Leo continued to read out the confession to Fr Arton. The confession detailed St Darius begging for forgiveness for the evil he had unwittingly unleashed on Urth. The confession further detailed how the saint had discovered an ancient pagan relic known as Altus’ Weapon, and how, in his pride, used the weapon to create Perdita Mortua to hide it from the clutches of any who sought he weapon. The confession begged for forgiveness, and for those reading the confession to pray for his lost soul. 

“Let us pray for St Darius Friar Leo,” suggested Fr Arton motioning for them to drop to their knees as Friar Leo nodded 

As soon and Fr Arton closed his eyes to pray to Pelor, he was engulfed by a wondrous vision. Arton found himself on his knees under the open sky. The clouds rushed across the overcast sky at a fearful pace, the seasons appearing to pass as if it were the blink of an eye. Suddenly, in front of the priest stood St Darius, standing posed like the statue in the ruins, the deanimated bodies of hollow men and other undead surrounding him. The figure of St Darius, covered in the ichor of the undead, clutched the equally gore covered Perdita Mortua in his left hand. Looking directly at Fr Arton, the vision of St Darius brought his right fist to his chest, uttering. 

“In the fist of true death” 

Fr Arton found himself ripped from the vision as quickly as it had come causing him to fall back onto the crypt floor, panting and disoriented. 

“Father Arton, Are you alright?” exclaimed Friar Leo 

“Yes Friar, I am,” reassured Fr Arton. “I think I just had a vision.” The priest recounted what he had seen. 

“What does it all mean, Leo?” 

“I do not know Father. At this time, all I can offer is speculation.” 

End Session 

What do you think everyone? 

We killed a dragon! I still can’t believe it. 

What are your thoughts and comments on the events of this session, as always these views are greatly appreciated by myself, and my DM, Mancerbear. 

I was sure Sir Kendrik was a goner; he was taking such amounts of damage that the next attack by the dragon would have finished him off.


----------



## Sir Kendrik (Apr 14, 2002)

Here is the first actually new post in the new format (new for me anyway)  

When we last visited the heroes they had just slain an adult dragon after an epic battle. The heroes had also battled a group of gnolls in the employ of the evil clerics of Virakus, one of which, a priestess, had been captured by the heroes, little did she know that she had told Friar Leo about much of the clerics plans. 

23 Storing 1353

The heroes gathered outside the crypt of St Darius to discuss what to do next. After some discussion, they decided to go after the gnoll that had run off into the darkness from the previous battle. Sir Kendrik agreed that it might have been heading to warn the others of the heroes’ presence. The young knight sent Callin to see if he can find the gnoll, utilizing his unique talents to remain undetected.

After working his way along the main passageway, Callin discovered what appeared to be a crypt complex or catacombs for the long deceased monks that inhabited the monastery with St Darius. Callin was aghast to see a ghast enter the corridor from one of the single crypts. Callin quickly hid himself, realising that he didn’t have the skills to defeat an undead creature on his own. The clever rogue moved silently till he was safely away from the ghast’s sight, but stumbled, causing the ghast to turn its head in Callin’s direction. Freezing where he stood, Callin waited until the ghast continued on it’s way before returning to the party to report his findings.

It was quickly determined that Fr Arton, Kendrik and Marban would head to the crypts to dispatch the ghast and hopefully defeat the gnoll as well. Callin and the still invisible Friar Leo remained behind in the storeroom to guard the prisoners.

The three heroes turned into the entrance of the passageway that had the crypts when they stumbled on the ghast that had startled Callin. The ghast saw the three guardians of good and proceeded to charge at them, screaming like a fiend from the Abyss. Fr Arton quickly grabbed his holy symbol and drew on the power of Pelor. A bright light built in the priest’s hand and burst out at the ghast as it charged, it’s dried flesh burning away followed by its bones till it had disappeared, releasing it from its torment. To both Arton and Kendrik’s consternation they realised that the undead was a monk of Pelor. The stench from the undead was overpowering for Marban, who began to feel his stomach turn. Sir Kendrik made a sign against evil, shocked that such a good man in life could be so despoiled in death by the evil that had infested this holy place.

Another ghast came into view and charged Sir Kendrik, it too screaming like a hellion. Launching itself at the knight, the creature took a bite from the knight’s chest. The knight responded with a blow from his longsword, not feeling any ill effects from the undead bite. 

Suddenly the sound of what seemed to be crazed, mewling cats was heard and getting closer. From an archway leading into the darkness a group of six undead monks charged in, intent on killing the heroes and eating them.

Fr Arton stepped back to prepare to release these unfortunate monks from their dreadful fate. Sir Kendrik stepped into Fr Arton’s vacated place knowing that he would be able to attack the ghouls better from that position. The ghast that had taken a bite at Sir Kendrik attempted to run past the young lord but he cut it down with a slice of his dependable keen blade.

Fr Arton was now ready and drew once more on the gift of turning granted by Pelor to all his clerics, and dispatched three of the remaining ghouls with a blast of Pelor’s wondrous light. Each of the ghouls writhed in agony until a look of peace smoothed their faces before they disappeared in a gust of dust. Sir Kendrik and Marban however continued to attack the remaining three ghouls by conventional means. The two heroes did well in their attempts to dispatch the ghouls with Marban having more luck with his shield that his sword, still gasping as his stomach threatened to release all it held. Sir Kendrik was too busy battling his antagonists to notice.

Fr Arton, knowing that the best way to defeat the undead was to use his gift of turning, dispatched the remaining three ghouls allowing the unfortunate monks to once more find rest.

The heroes proceeded to investigate the crypt complex hoping to find the gnoll. When the heroes found the common crypt, Fr Arton and Marban searched the individual niches in the wall. Sir Kendrik was about to join them when he spied a symbol of Virakus that had been tossed to the floor in the corner. Sir Kendrik was checking the symbol out when Marban made the grisly find of the remains of the gnoll, stuffed into one of the wall crypts, obviously having been a meal for the ghouls that had dispatched by the heroes.

The three heroes stopped to discuss their next step when a chilling event happened. An Urth-shaking boom came from below them that was followed by a wave of negative energy that washed over the heroes in the crypt and continued to those who had remained with the prisoners, passing through walls and floor as if it posed no hindrance at all.

****************************

Come back soon to see how the heroes handle the ghast in the crypts

To be continued..............


----------



## Sir Kendrik (Apr 18, 2002)

Here is the next chapter 

Fr Arton, the most highly tuned adventurer to the presence of evil, felt a stomach churning sense of evil run through his body as the wave shimmered by. The others only felt a bone chilling coldness run up their spines. As the wave dissipated, the heroes heard what sounded like a heartbeat, loudly at first, but rapidly diminishing until it could be neither heard nor felt no longer. Callin looked at the evil priestess Grenen, her defeated stature changing to one of someone who felt somehow victorious.

Without warning more ghouls began to rise from their resting places, scrabbling and mewling for the flesh of the living. Fr Arton, quick to act, channelled the power of Pelor to release these poor souls, allowing them to join Joshua and Pelor in paradise. The crypts fell silent once more.

Making a fateful decision, Fr Arton asked Sir Kendrik to behead the remaining monks and to separate the heads from the bodies. The thought of this horrified the young knight, but did as he was told. Father Arton then asked Marban to return to Callin and Leo and asked the rogue to go back to the crypt to help search the area more thoroughly. Fr Arton knew that if there were any secret areas in the crypts, Callin with his excellent, though not altogether savoury skills, would be able to find them. After a thorough search of the main crypt, a secret door was found in one of the pillars. Once finding the opening mechanism, Callin activated it and the pillar opened revealing a hole with metal rungs leading down some 60 feet. Fr Arton and Callin decided to close the pillar and investigate it later, once the evil residing on the rest of this level had been eradicated. With Sir Kendrik’s unpleasant task completed, the three heroes returned to Marban and Leo.

The heroes spent some time discussing what to do next. Callin preferred to move on and investigate the lower levels of the monastery to defeat the remaining evil priests. Sir Kendrik and Fr Arton wanted to check out the statue of St Darius. Sir Kendrik in particular was keen to follow his hunch that the key was in the fist of the statue. Understanding that his best friend was resolute in his plans, Callin agreed to go check out the statue. 

The heroes barred the door to the storeroom to make sure the prisoners would not escape, with Sir Kendrik reassuring the priestess that she would be treated well if she cooperated.

The heroes headed up stairs to the Shrine of St Darius to see if Sir Kendrik was right in his reasoning. When they got there the heroes started to discuss how they would be able to smash open solid marble, doubting that anything could be placed in solid marble. Even with these doubting words ringing in his ears, Sir Kendrik would not be swayed in his resolve to check to fist. Some of the party were a little unsure as to whether it was disrespectful to damage the statue in this manner. Fr Arton reassured the group by saying it was only a statue not a true manifestation of St Darius.

Sir Kendrik, with Fr Arton’s mace in his hand, raised his right arm and slammed the mace into the fist of the statue. To everyone’s surprise and Sir Kendrik’s relief, the fist easily broke in two and fell to the floor. Sticking out of the stump of the statue’s wrist was a bone scroll case. Immediately Sir Kendrik dropped to one knee, hands resting on top of the mace and prayed for forgiveness from St Darius and Pelor for damaging such a wonderful relic of the young knight’s religion.

Fr Arton removed the beautifully craved scroll case, took a few steps backward and looked at the case when the statue lurched forward, moving toward the unaware priest and drawing it’s mace back in preparation to strike.

Stay tuned to see if the heroes can defeat the animated statue...................TO BE CONTINUED


----------



## Sir Kendrik (Apr 19, 2002)

Hi everyone,

Just a quick post to ask for feedback on the new format.

Is it easier to read and less daunting?

How are you finding the story lines?


----------



## Sir Kendrik (Apr 19, 2002)

Here is the next thrilling instalment in the adventure

Callin fearing that the statue would easily kill Fr Arton charged in, and launched himself in a flying tackle, taking himself and Fr Arton away from his pursuer.

Marban, moving quickly, tried to trip the statue but was not able to topple the heavy animated object. The statue swept the barbarian aside, forcing Marban to take a step back as it continued moving toward Fr Arton.

The statue moved into the space that Arton stood, and brought its mace down hard, smashing into the ground where the priest once stood. 

Sir Kendrik stepped forward, raised Arton’s mace in his hand and struck at the statue, the mace bouncing off the stone jarringly, almost shaking the knights arm out of its socket.

Callin regained his feet and drew his magical short sword, attempting to stab at the statue, connecting with stone and causing chips to fly off the statue.

Marban attempted to trip the statue but was again unsuccessful in his attempt.

Friar Leo, invisible to all moved quickly to Fr Arton and asked him to pass the scroll to him. Fr Arton, seeing the wisdom in the request, passed the scroll to the Friar. To all involved, it appeared as if the scroll seemed to be floating in thin air.

The statue stopped in its progress toward Fr Arton and turned its attention to the floating scroll.

Fr Arton, seeing his chance to escape, rose quickly and moved away to safety, as he had no weapon to join the battle.

Sir Kendrik realising that the mace was not working, threw it away toward Fr Arton’s direction and attacked the statue with his keen sword, his blade chipping bits off of marble.

Callin again drove his sword into the side of the statue, his sword not penetrating as it had previously.

Marban once more attempted to trip the statue and again he was unsuccessful, the statue continuing as if he was not there.

Leo moved further away from the statue hiding in the opposite corner to where the combat was taking place.

The statue turned and headed as fast as it could toward the scroll case. As it past Sir Kendrik the young knight struck at the statue, connecting it solidly.

Fr Arton now behind the statue stepped in and lodged his mace securely between the statues legs, causing it to topple and Sir Kendrik moved in striking the statue with his longsword.

Callin stabbed at the statue with his short sword, chips flying up from the prone statue.

Marban took a slash at the statue with his longsword but his blade just bounced off it.

Friar Leo decided that the statue must have been after the scroll and not the case, so he removed the scroll from the case and hid it in his magic bag.

The statue arose looking for the scroll, not seeing it anywhere it went berserk, flailing its arms about forcing the heroes surrounding it to dodge the wildly swinging arms.

Sir Kendrik, refusing to attack the statue from behind moved to ensure he fought with honour, slashing at the statue from a more frontal position. The blows the knight landed taking more chunks from the statue.

Fr Arton, pleased at his previous trip attack, struck again with the same tactics. Again, to the astonishment of his companions and himself, the young priest tripped the statue.

Callin made another attack at the now horizontal statue, his sword’s blade biting into the stone. Marban bashed at the statue with his shield, to his dismay even this attack made no impression.

The statue once more rose to attack the heroes, but in its berserk state failed to connect with any of its blows.

Sir Kendrik slashed away at the statue with another series of blows, but only connected once with his mighty blows from his sword. Fr Arton continued his tactics and tripped the statue a third time, the young priest proud at his prowess at bringing the statue down.

Callin drove his sword in, a chunk of marble rolling off the statue onto the floor. Marban attacked with sword and shield but his normal weapons had no effect on the effigy of St Darius.

The statue climbed back to it feet, swinging its arms around in a forlorn attempt to beat the heroes. Sir Kendrik raised his trusty sword, Razor’s Edge, and slashed down, the sword biting deep into the torso of the statue. The statue froze mid move and toppled over, crashing to the floor as minute fractures rippled along its surface, and finally lay still.

Marban continued to strike at the now de-animated statue as the other heroes composed themselves and opened the scroll. Friar Leo ascertained that the scroll was written in legionnaire, and relayed to the group that the scroll contained the instructions on how to make Perdita Mortua. Arton explained that with this knowledge, they should now be able to repair any damage done to Perdita Mortua by the priests of Virakus. Pleased with the knowledge that they had found this scroll first, the heroes decided to go and investigate the lower level of the monastery, even though they were tired, and in much need for rest. 

Friar Leo, having thought about what had happened in the shrine, relayed to the other heroes that the prophecy they in their possession described the statue, not Virakus, and that removing the key, the scroll, in its fist would awake the “sleeping god”, the statue. The young halfling friar postulated that the person who wrote the prophecy believed in many gods and saw St Darius as one of those gods. The line that referred to being in “his prison of frozen reflections” didn’t mean trapped in frozen ice, but the statue was a reflection of the saint’s life work. “The blood soaked god” referred to St Darius in his guise as a slayer. “Through darkness crawling” referred to the slaying of the black dragon and “The children of the martyred god’ referred to St Darius’ disciples.

Where to next for our intrepid adventurers?  TO BE CONTINUED


----------



## Sir Kendrik (Apr 21, 2002)

The heroes made their way to the crypt where the secret passageway in the pillar was. Callin activated the opening mechanism again and the pillar opened. Taking the Helm of Vision, Callin proceeded down the tunnel to scout ahead. Returning shortly, Callin advised the group that the tunnel continued downwards until it cam to a level surface and a small tunnel, perhaps 3 feet by 3 feet continued on into the darkness. Friar Leo volunteered to continue scouting, as he was the smallest of the heroes and able to traverse the tunnel easily. Callin voiced his concern that the halfling friar would make too much noise, but Leo replied that if he flew, he should make little to no noise at all. Agreeing with the plan, the party watched as Friar Leo muttered quietly and wove his hands intricately in the air. His robes fluttered about him and the halfling rose into the air and proceeded down the hole flying.

When Leo reached the bottom of the vertical shaft he found the roughly hewn passageway carved from the soft urth. He moved along the passageway some ways before reaching a dead end. He carefully returned back to the others and informed them of what he saw.

Callin once more headed down the hole and worked his way through the passageway slowly, as it was a very tight squeeze for the young rogue. After some time he made it to the dead-end and used his rogue skills to find a secret door and the opening mechanism which locked it. Holding his breath, Callin activated it the door and the wall moved slowly, as if it had not been opened for some time, making some noise as it did. Once it had finished opening, Callin saw that it led to another crypt. Callin also saw a gaunt almost skeletal figure in red and black robes appearing to be standing guard just beyond the secret door. What alarmed Callin most was that one of the creature’s hands was disfigured into a large claw. Callin hid in the shadows, watching the undead creature before beating a retreat to his friends. After what seemed like an eternity he crawled back to the shaft. Once he had returned to the others he told them of the guard in the corridor. Callin warned that if the heroes used this route the first person to exit into the larger passageway would more than likely be slaughtered by the guard with the huge claw before any of his friends could come to his aid.

Fr Arton and Sir Kendrik looked at their options and decided that they had only one option left; they had to go through the main entrance in the antechamber to St Darius’ crypt to the lower level. 

The heroes made their way to the secret doorway Callin had previously found and went down the stairs that led to the two doors. Callin opened the second secret doorway and the heroes followed him down the dark corridor, the rogue leading the way with Marban, trying to follow tracks. The tracks were too many to make out how long ago the last tracks were made but Marban was stunned to find that hooved creatures, that appeared to be two legged, made some of the tracks in the area. The barbarian told the others, and a look of concern was etched now on their faces.

The heroes continued along the passageway till they reached a sight that brought a chill to Fr Arton and Sir Kendrik. The heroes had come across a huge symbol of Virakus made of bronze on the floor, stretching from wall to wall. The cleric and knight had confronted one of these symbols before, under the burnt out Cathedral of St Bethesda in Clyster. The two heroes retold how it was at the entrance to an underground temple to Virakus that had appeared to be spontaneously creating undead from an ancient altar. Fr Arton told the others that he would be seriously affected by the evil force that was beyond the symbol, that his ability to turn undead would be seriously effected, and all magical light would be dispelled, leaving only their natural light sources. Sir Kendrik confirmed this and added that they had to face a powerful undead creature protecting the altar.

Marban asked if they could dispel the evil magic somehow. Fr Arton and Sir Kendrik told the other heroes that it could be, but only by destroying the symbol on the floor. They continued to recount that the last time they faced this situation they had to use grey ooze to which had been led to the previous symbol with silver coins, to eat through the symbol. This had resulted in the symbol exploding in a conflagration of magical energy, killing the ooze but dispelling the evil magic beyond it. Callin suggested that the heroes use the ooze upstairs to do the same thing. Both Fr Arton and Sir Kendrik were adamant that they would not use such a method, as the ooze was an innocent creature, not to be used in such a base manner. 

Sir Kendrik and Fr Arton decided to return to the antechamber of the crypt of St Darius to rest. The heroes hoped that after the rest they would be able to tackle whatever lay beyond the symbol more effectively. The heroes ate a cold meal and set up watch. The person on watch would wear the helm of vision so that they could remain in darkness.

As the party settled down to sleep, and Callin sat to sit his watch, a blood-curling scream of a young woman in agonizing pain tore through the complex and just as suddenly stopped.

End Session.

So what do you think guys? You reckon we’re doing the right thing, or should we have not rested and continued on? And what’s with the wave of negative energy, and the blood-curdling scream? We have the “key”, so what are the priests of Virakus up to in their temple? Is it too late for the heroes to stop the bad guys from what they are up to?

Your comments and suggestions on anything regarding the adventure is as always greatly appreciated.


----------



## Sir Kendrik (Apr 24, 2002)

Here is the next exciting instalment in the adventures of the righteous Sir Kendrik, the clever Callin, the pious Fr Arton, the studious Friar Leo and the brave Marban.

Lets join them where we left off, a distant but definitely bloodcurdling scream could be heard from below.  

Will they stop what evil is happening below?

23 Storing 1353

“I have gone against my better judgement for too long this day,” roared Sir Kendrik, jumping out of his bedroll and grabbing his breastplate to put it on, “Marban! Callin! Go to look for the ooze and lead it to the symbol of Virakus”.  Marban, who was on watch, firstly helped the young knight put his armour back on as the other heroes started to get up.  Friar Leo and Fr Arton jumped out of their beds at the sound of the scream and the young lord’s bellows.

Callin, wondering why the change of heart, asked Sir Kendrik just how they would carry the ooze back with them. Sir Kendrik retold how they were able to lead the ooze to the symbol under Clyster by laying a trail of coins.  Sir Kendrik justified this course of action by stating that sacrificing the ooze to stop the evil that may have been being unleashed in the lower level of the monastery would be for the greater good.

Fr Arton added that maybe Pelor had provided the means to destroy the symbol just like in Clyster.  The party considered how they would lead the ooze down to the symbol and Marban headed for the symbol to lead a trail up from the symbol and Callin and Leo would lead the ooze from upstairs.

Callin and Leo headed up toward the area where the heroes last saw the ooze, in a passageway to the side of the great hallway.  When the two heroes reached the great hall, they entered and attempted to pass one of the slain priests.  Callin, always wary of the unexpected, was proceeding cautiously.  What the cautious rogue saw stopped him in his tracks.  The black dragon that the heroes had slain earlier in the day turned its head slightly, its malevolent eyes rolled back in its head and its tail swishing spasmodically.  The dragon had been re-animated as a zombie!  Callin instinctively grabbed Friar Leo, who was oblivious to what was around him, and dragged him out of the hallway back through the door they had entered by.

Callin and Leo decided that they had no choice but to return to the others and report the disturbing developments upstairs.

Deciding that the heroes had no time to attack the dragon zombie just to get to the ooze, Sir Kendrik proposed that the heroes must risk the curse of the symbol to defeat the evil clerics and whatever evil they may have unleashed.  The other members of the party agreed, some maybe a bit reluctantly.

Fr Arton reminded the heroes that all magical light sources would be extinguished and that Fr Arton’s ability to turn undead would be seriously affected.  The heroes took off their magical lanterns and Marban took off one of his rings.  He stated the ring was a family heirloom and didn’t want the villains to claim it if the heroes did not return from their expedition alive.

Sir Kendrik suggested placing the scrolls that described how to enchant Perdita Mortua under the remains of St Darius.  Once this was done Callin carefully jammed the door to the crypt.

Next time we will see what happens in the evil dungeon.........TO BE CONTINUED


----------



## Sir Kendrik (Apr 25, 2002)

The saga continues................

With their normal lanterns providing light, the heroes proceeded down the stairs.  Callin opened the secret door to the concealed passageway and the heroes continued to the unholy symbol of Virakus.  Before crossing the symbol, Fr Arton called upon his gift of being able to detect evil.  As he crossed the symbol this divine power granted by Pelor faded immediately as if it had been snuffed out, Arton only feeling as if he had never possessed the divine ability in the first place.

Callin, as usual, moved ahead some forty feet, keeping a wary eye open for trouble until he arrived at a fork in the passageway.  He waited there for the rest of the heroes to arrive before proceeding on.  

The heroes glanced briefly down both new passageways.  Each passage was decorated with elaborate mosaics, not dissimilar to the ones the heroes had seen before in other temples dedicated to Virakus.

Callin was sent ahead by Sir Kendrik to investigate the passageway that led to the left.  The wily rogue worked his way along a series of zigzagging passages.  The mosaics on the walls depicted scenes presumably from the myth-cycle of Virakus, including a great slaughter that Callin hadn’t seen before.  Finally, Callin approached an open doorway from which the flickering light of torches emanated.  Moving quietly and keeping hidden, Callin moved forward until he could see into the room.  Directly opposite him, across the open room, Callin noted a closed door decorated with the symbol of Virakus.  To either side of that door were other passageways, one to the north, and another to the south.  The floor of this room was laid in smooth black stone, blood red veins marbling its surface.  Callin could clearly hear the sound of chanting coming from the north.  Unfortunately his investigation was cut short when he saw four bi-ped creatures, the like he had never seen before, guarding the passageway the chanting was emanating from.  These large, brutish and furry beasts had cloven hooves, large bull like horns and bovine faces.  

Wary not to alert these creatures to his presence, Callin carefully backed away as quietly as he could.  Callin returned quickly and reported his findings to the others, pointing out that the creatures were wearing bandoliers across their chests and bore great axes in their hands.

Hoping to find another way into the room where the chanting was coming from, therefore avoiding an encounter with the large bovine creatures, little Friar Leo suggested that he try and find another route rather than the obvious one.  With the party in agreement, he grabbed a scroll from his bag and read it out loud.  Suddenly he could sense that there was a secret door nearby, just up from the intersection.  Callin used his unorthodox; some would say questionable, skills to open the door.  The air that escaped caught in the young rogue’s throat.  Clearly this room had not been opened in many years.  Callin searched it fully but found nothing but white, chalky mould on the walls.  To Friar Leo’s disappointment, no other doorways were found.  The heroes had no choice but to confront the creatures directly.

Two battle plans were thought of.   Callin suggested that he draw the beasts’ attention, drawing them to where the heroes currently were, where an ambush could be laid.  Once in sight the heroes would let loose a ranged attack before entering into personal combat.  Friar Leo alternatively suggested taking the battle to the strange horned creatures after he had used a blindness spell to render them less effective.

“My Lord,” Callin asked, turning to Sir Kendrik questioningly “What course of action to you suggest?

“Callin,” replied Sir Kendrik “Your suggestion appears to be our best course of action.  Scout ahead and draw the creatures toward us.  We will position ourselves to attack when you pass us by.”

As Callin disappeared back up the corridor the other heroes positioned themselves for the attack.  Sir Kendrik made sure he was in position to be at his most effective in the upcoming battle with Fr Arton by his side.  Marban took his position in the doorway to the secret room while Friar Leo stood behind the front line, ready to use his magical abilities if they were needed.

TO BE CONTINUED.......................................... Comments on the story are most welcome, indeed greatly sought after.


----------



## Sir Kendrik (Apr 27, 2002)

Is anyone out there actually reading this???


----------



## Sir Kendrik (Apr 30, 2002)

So people were am I going wrong, why aren't people reading this?


----------

